# LOST season 5 for those who've seen it ;)



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2009)

only 6 mins in but needs a thread to discuss......


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

ok.
i'm still asking - who hell she?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2009)

who the woman right at the beginning ?

hmm not sure , I think its Marvin Candles wife , did you ever see the webisode where Candle was saying about the future about what was going to happen ? and there was a baby crying in the background , he called out to someone asking to take care of the baby ? I think thats her

Then again it could be Miles mum ( could Marvin be his dad ? ) or even less likely Suns.

Ive only seen the first episode but nice to see its as bonkers as ever


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> who the woman right at the beginning ?
> 
> hmm not sure , I think its Marvin Candles wife , did you ever see the webisode where Candle was saying about the future about what was going to happen ? and there was a baby crying in the background , he called out to someone asking to take care of the baby ? I think thats her
> 
> ...



no - at the end of the 2nd one..

i think the lady at the begining of the 1st one was the dharma proffessors from the videos wife..


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 22, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> no - at the end of the 2nd one..
> 
> i think the lady at the begining of the 1st one was the dharma proffessors from the videos wife..



End of the 2nd one? - you don't mean Ms. Hawking do you?  You're right about the 1st one being his wife which means she's not important.  

I haven't read what's being said on the ABC forum yet.  They might have some of this figured out.  Okay wow.  wtf.  It shouldn't be too hard to get Sun and Kate on board but Hugo has really jumped in a hole hasn't he.  I was hoping Annie would be revealed in this episode.  

It was good seeing Anna Lucia again.   Hugo's mom cracks me up.

Some things are coming together - Daniel said that he would have to "calculate a *new* bearing" in order to use the inflatable raft.  What does that mean? - that the old safe-passage bearing shifts if the island is moved?  How would he know that?  He said he'd have to know where they are in time in order to calculate it.  Well what good would it do if time is shifting?  And if time is shifting and people appearing in the past and the future then why hasn't it always been so?  Is that supposed to explain the voices?  Well why not real people?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2009)

i havent seen the second one yet , i keep on getting disturbed by people at work ffs


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 22, 2009)

I've been checking out the abc.com LOST theories board and it is a mess.  Here's one that's been bugging me since last season and I just want to dump it off.   

I think Claire is dead.  She died either in the explosion at the barracks or most likely that night when she, Miles and Sawyer camped out on their way across the island.   Lostpedia has her listed as unknown.  I think we can say pretty confidently that she wouldn't come to care for the baby so much and then just up and walk away one night leaving the baby behind to go hang out with a ghost (her and Jack's father) in Jacob's creepy cabin if she was alive.  

We know Miles has a special ability to detect paranormal stuff and that night he was looking at her hard as if he knew something wasn't right.  He might have picked up a vibe that she was going to die that night.  And then the fact that she appeared to Kate in Aaron's bedroom the likes of which iirc only dead people have done.  I don't see how she could be still living.  Am I the only person she's weirded out since day one?  She always seemed to have makeup on when none of the other women did.   I thought that was odd.  The only thing that would have her still living is that she eventually left the cabin and found the Others' camp - oh and likes kicking it with ghosts and doesn't care about her baby Aaron.  So I got her dead and on Jacob's side.

Oh.  I forgot about Walt.  He appeared to Locke and Walt aint dead.  Doesn't matter I still think Claire is dead.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah that was mrs hawkin at the end of the second one.

still dont know what the hell is going on , but i think the poster above may the right idea bout the whispers also the island tripping thru time would make the knife that ana lucia found in season 2 make sense!!

love it

want more


----------



## pboi (Jan 22, 2009)

who is hawkin?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2009)

the woman that desmond met in ' flashes before your eyse ' or ' the constant ' ( cant remember exactly which one  ) who said things couldnt be changed ( remember with the photo of des and penny ) she also turned up in a picture on the desk in the monastery where des was before he met penny#


god im such a lost geek


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 23, 2009)

This thread.

I *heart* Lost...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2009)

Initial thoughts - 

Sayid is cool as fuck 

Something tells me Locke's not staying dead (or at least will become an apparition like Christian Shephard, once they return him to the island).

Why does Faraday think Desmond is the only one who can save them, when he seems to have the same time jumping ability (or are we meant to think he was part of the initial Dharma group and just hasn't aged like Richard?)

Re: The remaining Losties on the Island - Hey! There are still some redshirts to keep for a futur.... oh. Bye Frogurt. 
I'm guessing the latest time jump explains the knife Ana Lucia found (seems like soldiers as opposed to the 'Hostiles' or Dharma). Loved Locke's rescue of Sawyer and Juliet - "Hello James" 

Where's Jin? I really don't believe he's dead, he was at the far end of the boat from the explosion and could have easily jumped overboard in time, meaning he's probably floating in the ocean somewhere.

On a related note, Sun looks to be going 'morally grey' for the time being (something about her conversation with Kate was off, especially after we've just seen her with Widmore).

70 hours for Ben to get the Oceanic Six back on the Island? Either they fail to make the window but another opens up, or this is going to be a hell of a curve ball for the writers to throw (Jack and Co are back on the island within the next few episodes and the season goes off in a different direction), personally I hope we get some more off-island stuff, so far it's been great to see Ben manipulating (or helping?) the gang (I think he may have been the one who sent the lawyers to Kate, it works in his favour that she needs to escape).

Seriously, Sayid is cool as fuck.

Great start to the season, fingers crossed they keep it up.

EDIT - Also, this development in time skipping can be used to explain some of the bigger mysteries in Lost - The Whispers could be the time travelling losties, looking back on events from the first few seasons and making their presence heard faintly. It also means we'll get to see Rousseau's backstory, the four-toed statue and anything else that has bothered viewers previously.

Quite frankly it's a genuis move by the creators.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2009)

Salami, cheese and caviar sandwiches ftw


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 23, 2009)

Sayid is.  

booyah


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Sayid is.
> 
> 
> ****************************************. * ***********************************************************************? *


*


a wee bit spoilery mate *


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 23, 2009)

I think seeing Daniel in a Dharma suit may have suggested that was likely to happen anyway.

A fairly popular theory suggests the Losties may end up inadvertently becoming 'Dharma' as part of the final denoument.

I'd prefer something that no-one has guessed at, but that's unlikely the closer we get to the finale.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 23, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> a wee bit spoilery mate



True sorry. 

Ya know, it does raise some interesting questions.  See I believe in the mirror-matter theory.  I think it's on the mark.  By it the island undergoes cycles of who governs it every 16 years between light-faith-based and dark-science-based factions.  Right now I don't see that either has complete control.  The Others are still a force to be reckoned with and the science faction could only be the team put together by Abaddon - Charlotte, Daniel and Miles. ...  If Jason controls this change of hands sorta Greek godlike - then what's the use in fighting it I wonder.  Jason seems to be supporting the light faction still by having Locke in charge.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 23, 2009)

I have another theory I forgot to put up earlier so here goes.  I call it the Sawyer/Juliet hookin up theory.  It has it that Sawyer and Juliet are going to hook up eventually.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2009)

best use the spoiler code mate


----------



## miss direct (Jan 23, 2009)

What the fuck is with all the spoilers dudes? leave it out. GRRRR


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 23, 2009)

changed it , but when does theorising become spoiling  ?


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay I guess from looking at lostpedia the new show airs in the UK this Sunday on Sky1???  If that's right then I'll just be careful not to tell new stuff till then from now on.  I thought it was shown already.  Anyhow my mirror-matter post above is based on old stuff.  

So is that okay to make this thread based on the UK tv showing instead of the internet vid?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

well to be fair , the thread is for people who have seen it ( hence the title 

there is another lost season 5 thread on here too for those watching it on sky 

but i think miss d was more concerned about things that havent been aired and being speculated , but im not going to make a spoiler included thread as i shall look even more obsessed


----------



## pboi (Jan 24, 2009)

why the fuck would you read this thread and not expect spoilers. assfags


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

pboi said:


> why the fuck would you read this thread and not expect spoilers. assfags



nice and eloquently put !!! ( assfags ffs how old are you ?  )

tbf only one person was really upset , and im sure they have read the tread title by now , but the spoilers in question were more to do with stuff thhat hasnt been aired yet so i can kinda see where they were coming from

Maybe a mod could change the thread title to say ' Spoilers possibly inclued ' to stop any confusion , or even nuke the whole thread so we could have a 'seen it and spoiler inc' thread to save the animosity that seems to be starting ( but seems to be a bit of a trend of urban of late...... )

ta !!


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> but the spoilers in question were more to do with stuff thhat hasnt been aired yet



Okay I erased it.  That was the only thing that is a spoiler.  And of course that is assuming it's stuff that will be used on the show.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 24, 2009)

What a great start, those two episodes just flew past, its all bonkers and practically incoherent, but its as compelling as ever.

Ben is by far the best character, you are always looking for clues to see if you can place him as good or bad.  You desperately want him to be good because he's so cool when he's on their side, you know he's bad, but there is nothing telling you firmly one way or the other. Years have gone by now its such a itch you can't scratch.  

Great TV


----------



## miss direct (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen the first two episodes, the spoilers that bothered me were stuff that hasn't been shown yet. Apologies for my bad language, it was late and I was grumpy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

so miss D , did you enjoy the first 2 eps ? any thoughts ?


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 24, 2009)

I got thoughts....


What are the chances that Ben is up to something - some bigger secret plan of his?  There is no one that knows more than Ben or has as much power on the island as Ben.  Ben even has power over Jacob which Ben's successor Locke doesn't have and which Ben notably didn't pass on to Locke - for instance, the ash ring around the cabin which seems to contain Jacob, and how to summon the Smoke Monster.  Still, Ben takes orders from Jacob.  

In the show there is an emerging theme of need in the yin and yang where the light and dark sides _need_ each other.  It's sort of like you know your enemy is ther eand will one day defeat you but you can't do anything about it.  Ben, as he said, can't kill Widmore who is seen to be Ben's opposite - the leader of the dark faction.  Widmore can't kill Ben either it seems.  His mercenary team was sent to capture Ben but kill everybody else.  In the cycling of control of the island between light and dark - it's interesting that while one has control there seems to be a seed culture of the other still around either on the island or off.  When Ben initiated the purge of Dharma Ben's new light faction didn't get rid of Dharma entirely.  Sorta like with the Hatch continuing to function but not by the Others.  

The thought occurred to me last night that maybe we're thinking too narrowly with this 2 sided theme in the show.  In the show there is the occasional odd thing that we don't really know much about and as a result just assume is either a Widmore element (dark) or an Other (light).  What if there is a rogue or defunct element?  What if instead of Ben and Sayid eliminating "widmore" people they've been busy eliminating this third group.  Another thing is the fake flight 815 crash that was stage by somebody - both Ben and Widmore accuse the other.  We don't know who did it.  Now that the Hatch is destroyed what would be the need for the "Dharma" supplies or whoever was behind them.  It makes sense that it was the Hanso Foundation - who was providing the supplies for the original Dharma Initiative - that continued to support whoever was pushing the button in the Hatch even after the DI was purged because of their sincere interest in "saving humanity".  (this is not spoiler btw - it was released in 2006)  But that doesn't mean Hanso's company was also supplying the Others who had real brand-name food and supplies.  I think the Sri Lanka Video kinda gives a boost to this idea that there might be more than just Ben and Widmore in a struggle over the island.  If you haven't seen it you need to especially the end.  Here -  



namaste


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

forgot about the hanso stuff 

they way the whole story is going is that things will get explained ( hopefully ) and i wouldnt be surprised if there is a 3rd faction at work.....


----------



## miss direct (Jan 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> so miss D , did you enjoy the first 2 eps ? any thoughts ?



I enjoyed them but it was a bit of a headfuck. Nice to see lots of Hurley and not constant Jack. The time shift thing is a nice new concept. If anyone decided to start watching Lost now though, they'd be completely confused. There's so many references to previous things and so much to remember. 

I always wondered what happened to some of the people at the back of the plane who joined the others (in season 1). One of them was that Australian woman who used to be in Cold Feet. 

Who is Jack's girlfriend? 

Kill off Jack. More Hurley please.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> why the fuck would you read this thread and not expect spoilers. assfags



Welcome to the internets


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I got thoughts....
> 
> 
> What are the chances that Ben is up to something - some bigger secret plan of his?  There is no one that knows more than Ben or has as much power on the island as Ben.  Ben even has power over Jacob which Ben's successor Locke doesn't have and which Ben notably didn't pass on to Locke - for instance, the ash ring around the cabin which seems to contain Jacob, and how to summon the Smoke Monster.  Still, Ben takes orders from Jacob.
> ...




Has it ever been explained why Ben killed off the Dharma initiative? Ben's certainly done some morally grey stuff for a 'light' leader, but then I suppose he's only a good guy from the point of view of the others and the island itself, everything he does is done to protect them from the outside world, even if this is at the expense of the DI supposedly saving the world. The light and dark sides are only light and dark with respect to the island, hence the survivors have to choose between what is good for them and what is good for the island. For the people who left the island, choosing to act in their own interests hasn't worked out at all well for them and now they have to be selfless by returning to the island. To keep the dichotomy going I reckon we can expect at least one of them to join Widmore's team in some form or another, presumably Sun...

e2a: Heroes blatantly pinched the whole bad-guys-turn-out-to-be-good-guys thing, only in a far lamer 'we've seen the error of our ways' dynamic that's clearly been added on as an afterthought rather than being built into the plot from day one.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 25, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Has it ever been explained why Ben killed off the Dharma initiative? Ben's certainly done some morally grey stuff for a 'light' leader, but then I suppose he's only a good guy from the point of view of the others and the island itself, everything he does is done to protect them from the outside world, even if this is at the expense of the DI supposedly saving the world. The light and dark sides are only light and dark with respect to the island, hence the survivors have to choose between what is good for them and what is good for the island. For the people who left the island, choosing to act in their own interests hasn't worked out at all well for them and now they have to be selfless by returning to the island. To keep the dichotomy going I reckon we can expect at least one of them to join Widmore's team in some form or another, presumably Sun...
> 
> e2a: Heroes blatantly pinched the whole bad-guys-turn-out-to-be-good-guys thing, only in a far lamer 'we've seen the error of our ways' dynamic that's clearly been added on as an afterthought rather than being built into the plot from day one.



I think that is going to be shown soon.  There are things in Ben's past that haven't been explained yet like his Dharma classmate Annie - the one that gave him that wooden doll of herself when she and Ben were kids.  When Annie gave him that carving she said that it was so they'd never be far from each other (she kept the boy one which represented Ben).  That sorta suggested that she _knew_ they were going to be apart - which implied she was leaving the island and was saying goodbye.  I don't think we've seen her as an adult yet - that is if she is an adult.  Life wasn't good for the Dharma people.  They were always fighting the Hostiles.  There is a hint that they were fighting other people as well.  When they show an attack on the Barracks it wasn't clear to the Dharma people who was attacking them.

Yeah it looks like Sun is solidly with Widmore.  She wants Ben dead but from what else we know Widmore doesn't want that.  He wants Ben for some other reason - probably for what he has learned about the island.  I think he's using Sun to find Ben and Sun is using Kate.  So far it looks like Widmore (or corporation chiefs) is the only thing that's been portrayed as entirely evil.  iirc, right?

That's a good way to look at it.  However Ben was taking orders from Jacob for the most part.  There seemed to be room for Ben to act on his own but they both shared an interest in hiding the island.  Jacob the best I can tell is from the 18th or 19th century and doesn't like modern technology.  That would help explain his motivations some.  He might be a little too irrational about it and that's why Ben has to keep him penned up.  Dharma may have had to too.  Btw, if he was from the 19th century it works well with the Black Rock.  Thing is, 19th century clothing is a hobby of mine and what he's wearing doesn't look right.  -  http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/lostpedia/images/9/97/3x20_Jacob_portrait.jpg  The man Jacob might just be a manifestation of whatever he wants to be.  There is a theory that puts a lot of the big characters as passengers (or descendants of passengers) of the Black Rock.  There's good evidence Hanso's great-grandfather Magnus Hanso was on it.  If that's the case then we can see a correlation with the losties of Flight 815.

So it appears we have 3 factions:  1) to hide the island.   2) to harness the island to save humanity.   3) to exploit the island for profit.  The Hanso Foundation (Dharma) fits #2.  Widmore fits #3 - I guess for a company that makes pregnancy tests the ability to time travel would work nice. lol 


Okay working with the idea that Jacob is from the Black Rock.  How does he become a godlike figure with supernatural powers on the island and off the island?  Any thoughts?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2009)

i think Sun is bluffing and really wants Widmore dead due to the fact that he sent the freighter and if it wasnt for that fact Jin would be alive


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 26, 2009)

My favorite scenes


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 26, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Some things are coming together - Daniel said that he would have to "calculate a *new* bearing" in order to use the inflatable raft.  What does that mean? - that the old safe-passage bearing shifts if the island is moved?  How would he know that?  He said he'd have to know where they are in time in order to calculate it.  Well what good would it do if time is shifting?  And if time is shifting and people appearing in the past and the future then why hasn't it always been so?  Is that supposed to explain the voices?  Well why not real people?


Well according to some theories the magnetic poles have not always been in the same place on Earth. The theory says that every so many thousands of years the Earth's crust shifts meaning so does the North Pole. That means that depending on where in time they are, assuming they need to take the same route off the island, it will be a different bearing depending on where the North Pole is. Obviously the creators of Lost might have a different idea as to why they need a new bearing!



The Octagon said:


> Why does Faraday think Desmond is the only one who can save them, when he seems to have the same time jumping ability (or are we meant to think he was part of the initial Dharma group and just hasn't aged like Richard?)


I don't think Desmond ever had a "time jumping ability". I think his apparent time jumping in previous seasons will be explained by "memory implants" from conversations in the past with Daniel (or other people). As for why he's the only person who can save them - I don't think he is. Anyone outside the time shift zone could potentially be met in the past on the island - ie the Oceanic Six. They are all off the island and could all have received messages from those that remained on the island that they need to return to save them from the time shifts. That could also explain why some of the Oceanic Six know they have to get back to the island (from the look of things, Jack seems likely to have had a message from the past implanted into his memory too)


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 26, 2009)

I watched Lost last night. It was completely mental. And after having read this thread, I feel like my head is going to explode!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> I don't think Desmond ever had a "time jumping ability". I think his apparent time jumping in previous seasons will be explained by "memory implants" from conversations in the past with Daniel (or other people).



That makes sense whilst Desmond is on the Island, but doesn't account for his 'flashes' off Island (his time with Penny, his meeting with Daniel in Oxford), that has to be a result of his own conciousness jumping between time periods.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 26, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> That makes sense whilst Desmond is on the Island, but doesn't account for his 'flashes' off Island (his time with Penny, his meeting with Daniel in Oxford), that has to be a result of his own conciousness jumping between time periods.


Not necessarily. "Hatch Desmond" might be a frequent character in this season, and conversations about the future he has with people might result in those flashes in the future. On the other hand, perhaps Daniel's conversation with Des in the last episode whacked Desmond out of sync with time and it is his conciousness jumping between time?


----------



## miss direct (Jan 26, 2009)

Was Desmond one of the oceanic 6? can't remember.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Was Desmond one of the oceanic 6? can't remember.



No, he and Frank stayed with Penny's boat and are unknown by the public.

The Oceanic Six are - Jack, Kate, Sun, Sayid, Hurley and Aaron.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh yeah 
It's a while since I saw season 4. 
So Aaron also has to go back to the island.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 26, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Well according to some theories the magnetic poles have not always been in the same place on Earth. The theory says that every so many thousands of years the Earth's crust shifts meaning so does the North Pole. That means that depending on where in time they are, assuming they need to take the same route off the island, it will be a different bearing depending on where the North Pole is. Obviously the creators of Lost might have a different idea as to why they need a new bearing!



I sort of agree with the idea that the island is a world within a world.  It has it's own time in its own space.  Daniel's rocket experiment showed there was a 31 minute difference between real-world time and island time, with the island 31 minutes behind. 

This guy has some pretty good ideas on this stuff (I call "island science") - it's @ 8:19 into his video




He points out that early in the show series Sayid tells Jack that North on the island is 7.5 degrees off from where it should be. 

The math on that goes: the earth is 360 degrees round.

360/24 hours = a movement of 15 degrees per hour. 

That = a movement of 7.5 degrees every 1/2 hr. 

What this means is a person trying to find the island can't because the island is never where you are in time.  It will be 7.5 degrees west (based on the helicopter pilot's note), or off one way or another.  Okay this doesn't explain why there would be a single bearing that you could exit the island but it's a good start because the two have got to be connected.

But he didn't include this  -  the island isn't just 31 minutes behind.  Remember when the ship's doctor got killed and was dumped overboard.  His body floated to the shore 2 days (i think) before he was actually killed.  That says that the island time was fluctuating back and forth.  

On another message board I was trying to push my theory that the island's time was fluctuating back and forth maybe from the Hatch implosion or even from the island's last movement.  It could be an oscillation while it tries to come to an equilibrium.  A problem there is it would be such a radical oscillation with 31 minutes here and 2 days there.  Somebody else came up with a good idea that maybe the bearing you leave or come to the island determines time.  Even still there are other problems like radio waves seem to not be effected by time.  When the people on the island called the ship about the doctor's body - the call wasn't interfered by any time delay.   Maybe the writers just sorta overlooked that one.

Here's something the writers have said about it - 



> "It's like a spacecraft entering the Earth's atmosphere. If you enter the atmosphere at too steep an angle, you'll burn up; if you enter it [at] too shallow an angle you'll bounce off and back into space. And I think that that analogy is a good one for how you have to get on or off the island."



What if the island is a sphere rotating all on its own, or maybe not rotating?  Remember when Desmond tried to leave the island on his boat?  He said he sailed for 2 weeks and the first land he saw was the island.  Juliet said something once about sailing "in circles" and Daniel said the light refracts differently there.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 26, 2009)

To be fair, I don't think anyone has ever said there is only _one_ bearing off the island, only that this is the bearing whoever needs to take _at that moment in time_...


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 26, 2009)

<WONDERGEEK POWER ACTIVATE>

By the end of this season people are going to start coming up with uniform theories of what's going on on Lost.  All there is now are ones of bits and pieces that don't connect and barely make sense a lot of times.  Everything's got to come together eventually and maybe by the end of this season there will be enough information to work with. 

I don't think this is hard.  It just seems hard.  I think the key is to stick with the main things and distinguish them from the secondary things and so on.  Not everything is of equal importance.  The story has to grow out of the basics.  We also have to separate important things from Easter Eggs and red herrings.  So what I'm doing is putting together a chart of hierarchy based on my hunch.  I have a story but I won't go into it right yet.

Just off the top of my head this is how I see it.  I can explain why I have things in this order but it doesn't mean I'm right of course.  The further down the list the less sure I am.  At this point I've heard some of the writer's commentaries but not all of them.  This is a rough draft.


Primary themes............................................
yin yang
mirror matter  
fate
time travel
reincarnation 
time looping
immortality 
course correcting



2nd............................................................
time
the "Big Clue" - there is a huge clue in episode1/season1. 
changing the numbers (4,8,15,16,23,42)
the good list & passengers 'meant to be' on the island.
children (rearing,birth,recruiting)
space portals (wormholes)
the island (powers)
the island (science)
Jacob - not the man but the godlike entity.
the Black Rock



3rd..............................................................
Desmond - seems to be connected to Jacob (backwards whispers), and he's a constant.
Richard - everything about him.
Walt - I don't think we've seen the last of him.
the sickness
the Dave thing - the initial script for the episode "Dave" gave away too much info and had to be edited.
Pierre Chang 
Ms Hawking
Widmore - the Black Rock connection?
Alvar Hanso - the Black Rock connection?
Abaddon
blast door map - yet to be found Dharma sites, strange stuff.
Jacob - the man.
Miles - been to the island before?
Daniel - been to the island before?
Charlotte - been to the island before?


4th..............................................................
Annie
Ben
Aaron 
Locke
Hurley - can see the cabin 
Magnus Hanso - Black Rock.
DHARMA
the ancients
the hostiles
Adam and Eve?
the Flight 815 pilot - who can fly 1000 miles off course?
Claire - dead? and generally creepy, she can see the cabin.
voices 
visions
Hanso Foundation
Nikki & Paulo?
Horace & Olivia Goodspeed  
Vincent - never around when smoke monster is. 
Smoke Monster - there a real interesting theory on this the writers have given a nod of approval (not that it's correct though).



Here's a little on the "Big Clue" that the writers have said was in the pilot.  Nobody knows what it is yet.  We won't know until the end of the show.

these are a few possibilities people have noticed.................................
the black cylinder near Jack's head in the very first scene.
Vincent
the white shoe
Jack's pupils are dilated 
Jack blacking out
Jacob? - there's somebody that looks like Jacob helping Jack with the survivors. 
Smoke Monster killing pilot for whatever reason
1000 miles off course
Gary Troup - author of Bad Twin and The Valenzetti Equation gets sucked into engine.
Walt asks "is that Vincent" when they hear the monster.
The plane is in the wrong direction.
Walt is wearing white shoes.

.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 26, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone has ever said there is only _one_ bearing off the island, only that this is the bearing whoever needs to take _at that moment in time_...



Good point.


----------



## pboi (Jan 26, 2009)

this show is a licence to go crazy for geeks. it gets a bit much for the average joe


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 27, 2009)

Help me think about Richard.  If he's time traveling and not immortal then it kinda puts a stopper on my story.  I have him being connected with the ancient people of the island.  I think there's only been few hints that there's such a thing as immortality in the show.  Mikhail died twice at least.  

If Richard is time traveling then why wouldn't he know that Locke wouldn't be ready until he got older?  Richard visited Locke when he was born, when he was a kid and tried to recruit him when he was a teenager.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> If Richard is time traveling then why wouldn't he know that Locke wouldn't be ready until he got older?  Richard visited Locke when he was born, when he was a kid and tried to recruit him when he was a teenager.



I wondered about this, but he might have met Locke at some point in time and realised that Locke was going to end up leading the others but didn't know how he got to the island or how he joined the others in the first place. Maybe he was just turning up at random points in Locke's life because he didn't know what he was supposed to do to recruit him. Richard told Locke that the next time he jumped Richard wouldn't know who he was, so this would be the first time they met which could be a long time ago as Richard, apparently, doesn't age. Maybe it was after this first meeting that Richard went off to the real world to try and find the young Locke and recruit him.


----------



## who_name_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Is there any more episodes after episode 2 online yet anywhere?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2009)

who_name_ said:


> Is there any more episodes after episode 2 online yet anywhere?



Nah, the next one won't be torrentable until Thursday morning


----------



## who_name_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Know of any good websites to get it when it does come out?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2009)

no not on in the us until tomorrow night , it will but up to d/load about 5am thursday morning

however there are 3 sneak peaks on dark ufo's site ( in the spoiler section )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2009)

who_name_ said:


> Know of any good websites to get it when it does come out?



check back towars the beginning of the thread , someone posted a link to stream eps 1 and 2 last thursday morning , that would be a good bet


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 27, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wondered about this, but he might have met Locke at some point in time and realised that Locke was going to end up leading the others but didn't know how he got to the island or how he joined the others in the first place. Maybe he was just turning up at random points in Locke's life because he didn't know what he was supposed to do to recruit him. Richard told Locke that the next time he jumped Richard wouldn't know who he was, so this would be the first time they met which could be a long time ago as Richard, apparently, doesn't age. Maybe it was after this first meeting that Richard went off to the real world to try and find the young Locke and recruit him.



Okay.  Maybe he is a time traveler.  We know it's happened.  

When Locke was born, Richard looked happy that Locke was premature and/or that Locke's mom wasn't going to rear him.  When Locke is a 5 year old kid.  He asks Locke to pick the things he had "already".  That was odd.  Then Locke picks the ash-looking stuff and the compass without hesitation.  What kid would have done that?  Then he picks the knife which disqualified him.  It's interesting Richard has now given him a compass.  It looks like Locke was the first choice to be the Others' leader but Ben ended up the substitute.  The knife disqualified Locke to be recruited by Richard but Abaddon who was recruiting Locke right before the crash wanted him to have the knife, so to speak, for the walkabout. 

Remember when Daniel started crying when he saw on tv that flight 815 had crashed?  He didn't know anybody on the plane or why he was crying.  I wonder if Locke picked the ash and compass for the same reason.

I think the Black Rock is what's going to blow this whole thing wide open, that or the ancients.  That's why I was hoping Richard to be connected with the ancients - or at least the Black Rock.  There's still that Black Rock manuscript.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I'm on to something.

I haven't seen 5-03 yet btw.



Okay.  I've been thinking about the whispers.  We know for a fact that yin yang is part of the show, but more importantly it's strongly associated with the island.  So is mirror-matter.  

Some have said that maybe the whispers are the souls of people from the past that have died and are trapped on the island due to the electromagnetic mumbo-jumbo.  Another guess is that they are from the same characters present in the scene, or their friends, but from a later time.  I used to think so until I got to looking closely at the whispers.  Other fans have noticed that the whispers aren't random nonsense.  They're a conversation and a conversation in real time.  Even though there are bits of the whispers that seem strange or nonsensical it's hard to deny that a conversation is going on and that some of the whisperers know the people in the scene.

The whispers are backwards.  I think this is a clue.  I don't know if anybody else has thought of this but I think what we're seeing here is evidence of where yin-yang meets mirror-matter.  They're backwards because they're coming from the other side of the mirror.  Then it hit me last night that the island's yin-yang consists of living people in the real world (yang), but also a spirit side (yin).  This partly explains the symbiotic relationship going on between the Others (Ben) and Jacob.  Maybe Ben is the leader of the living and Jacob the leader of the spirits.  Jacob needs Ben to do the human stuff and Ben needs Jacob for whatever reason (guidance?).

The island wants an equilibrium between its living inhabitants and its spirit inhabitants.  When the plane crashed it was noted by Locke how odd it was for some people to survive with only minor scratches but other passengers died.  Was the island divvying up?  There too is what's been noticed about the smoke monster.  It seems to scan a person's soul and that determines if a person is going to be removed from the living.  Maybe there is some kind of determining factor there. 

What jumps out at me is the Greek-god nature of certain lines in the conversations.  It sort of gives the impression that the spirits have powers to affect the living side.  It sounds like Boone is talking with them even thought some of the things said are things he said while he was living.  I think the part of when Juliet wished her husband would get hit by a bus might support the greek-god part.  Maybe the Others can ask for support from the spirits.  Maybe they did such as when Keamy's mercenaries got pwnd by the Others.  The whispers were there and I believe at Juliet's husband's death too. 

Check out these whisper transcripts of when Ana Lucia accidentally shoots Shannon in the woods.  This is after Shannon goes looking for Walt and Sayid follows her.   http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Whisper_transcripts

"Relax dude"
"She likes the guy"
"She’s coming"
"I don't know if I can run, but I can (or can't) yell"
"Shannon sighs"
(Scream)
"Dying sucks"
"Hurry up"
"Shh..."

"She likes this guy"
"Dying sucks"
"Hi sis"
"Here she comes, here she comes"
"His mouth"
"She drives me crazy"
"Hurry up"
"I see eye to eye"
"I see..."

"Relax dude"
"She likes the guy"
"What do you think we should do?"
"She’s coming"
"We should hide, we should run"
"Heard some voice"
"See ya" or "Lucia"
"Hide the scope"
"Hurry up"

"Relax dude, I think she likes the guy"
"You're life"
"Ich weiß nicht" (German for 'I don't know')
"Look out"
"Ana’s the trigger"
"You're gonna kill her"
"Move on"
(Gun shot)
"See ya"
(Like a chorus singing just after the gunshot) 

"Shannon"
"She likes the guy, she likes the guy"
"Shannon"
"Your life and time is up"
"Help me"
"Shannon, meet me on the other side"
"Her song" ('Ana Lucia' when reversed)
(Gun shot) 

"Relax dude, she likes the guy, she likes the guy"
"Shannon"
"I know it all I know it all..."
"Dying sucks"
"Shannon"
"I don't think you should tell her when she comes"
"Obviously she likes you"
"Who's the guy?"
"I want to see Shannon"
"Eye to eye"
"Who's the guy?"
"Fire Lucia"
"The brothers that help us"
"Are you done with it?"
"Her song" ('Ana Lucia' when reversed)
(Gun shot)
"Fire"


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 29, 2009)

503
http://www.supernovatube.com/human.php?viewkey=1ec5efd0dbc650e5e558


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

5.03 good , with a couple of good wtf moments


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wondered about this, but he might have met Locke at some point in time and realised that Locke was going to end up leading the others but didn't know how he got to the island or how he joined the others in the first place. Maybe he was just turning up at random points in Locke's life because he didn't know what he was supposed to do to recruit him. Richard told Locke that the next time he jumped Richard wouldn't know who he was, so this would be the first time they met which could be a long time ago as Richard, apparently, doesn't age. Maybe it was after this first meeting that Richard went off to the real world to try and find the young Locke and recruit him.



Well would ya look at that


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 29, 2009)

Whoa.

Good call Spooky. 

Okay.  So Widmore's in the game now.  And so maybe Richard is immortal or immortalish.  One thing that made me think he was was when he went into Ben's tent and it being Ben's birthday Ben asked Richard  - _"You do remember birthdays don't you?"_  So maybe Richard at some point in the past acquired it.  This is cool because if Richard goes back to the ancients then it helps my story go smoother.  Question is, are these Romans?  Is Richard a Roman?  Who's teaching latin? 


I'm thinking Miles was that baby we heard at the beginning of this season.  Charlotte has been on the island before too.


Please throw rocks at my whisper post above, anyone.  One thing that I noticed was the absence of whispers since the arrow attack, or I should say the flashes.  But that might not be anything.

What we do see, again, is more than one group on the island.  It looks like the flaming arrow throwers could be natives....possibly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2009)

With only 30-odd episodes left, the writers are going to have to start tying up some of the loose ends. The thing with Richard and Locke is one of these, and it goes to show just how crafty the writers have been. Even now they're still introducing more plot threads as they painstakingly drag the whole thing towards a conclusion. The episode last season with Desmond's brain flitting back and forth through time struck me at the time as being just a brilliant one-off storyline, but now even that seems to be key to the whole thing...


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 29, 2009)

Is Ellie Daniels mom?  Great.  It's being talked about bigtime on other boards.  I should say - Ms. Hawking is now a candidate for Daniel's mom.  








Oh gosh the writers want everybody to be related.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

re the whispers. Im reckoning its the voices of the displaced castaways in between sky flashes , for some reason they cant be seen ( maybe because of time paradoxial laws) and if the whispers are backwarss then maybe it because they come from when the castaways have been travelling back from the future ??

oh and im sure Miles is Dr Candles child and Mrs Hawkin is definitely Danieils mum and I have a thought bout Charlottes parentage but not going to say owt about that yet


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

WIDMORE!!


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 29, 2009)

Uhh....it completely skipped my mind that we've seen the 1950's Others with bows and arrows.   So that rules out natives.

I need there to be another group or remnants of another group....or for a group to come to the island.  Dharma is 16 years away.   For the cycles to be in effect then these Others would need to have had taken control just recently.


Still working on what Jacob is.  If he really is the leader of a spirit side and it mirrors the human leadership then Jacob's position should be conditional.  He should be able to be removed from power.  To me there seems to be a paranoid vibe coming from him.  I mean what's the "God loves you as he loved Jacob" brainwashing crap?  And "loved" - past tense?  I wonder how much of his character comes from the bible.  



> Jacob and his older twin brother, Esau, are born to Isaac and Rebekah after 20 years of marriage, when his father is 60 years of age (Genesis 25:20, 25:26) and Abraham is 160 years old.
> 
> Rebekah is extremely uncomfortable during her pregnancy and goes to inquire of God why she is suffering so. According to the Midrash, whenever she would pass a house of Torah study, Jacob would struggle to come out; whenever she would pass a house of idolatry, Esau would agitate to come out. She receives the prophecy that twins are in her womb. The two children that are fighting in her womb will continue to fight all their lives. The prophecy, which Rebekah does not share with her husband, continues that these two nations will never gain power simultaneously; when one falls, the other will rise, and vice versa. In addition, the elder will serve the younger.
> 
> ...



The falling of one side and the rise of the other works well with the 16 year cycle between light and dark factions. 

And biblical Jacob's son Benjamin (which mirror-matter theory has already gone into).....



> The true etymology of the name Benjamin is a matter of dispute, though most agree that it is composed of two parts - ben and jamin - the former meaning son of. The literal translation of Benjamin is son of right (as opposed to left), generally interpreted as meaning son of my right hand, though sometimes interpreted as son of the right [hand] side; being associated with the right hand side was traditionally a reference to strength and virtue (cf sinister, which derives from the latin for left). This is, however, not the only literal translation, as the root for right is identical to that for south, hence Benjamin also literally translates as son of the south;   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benjamin



This would make sense for Ben to be the "son of the right hand" which would be the son of science in this case for Ben having come from Dharma.  Interesting too the 'son of the south' translation.  On Eko's club he carved a bible verse line that said  "lift up your eyes and look north" which here would mean look to the light as opposed to the dark.


----------



## snadge (Jan 29, 2009)

pboi said:


> WIDMORE!!



I know, what a conniving lying wanker he was, no wonder he got chucked off the Island.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 29, 2009)

Another outstanding episode, I'm sure you'll all agree...  The Widmore moment was excellent.

I'm very impressed at the fact that the Lost writers seem to have been able to stick to their storylines without giving us a big reveal about the time travel stuff over the last few seasons and have saved it till now - if you belive that it was all planned like this from the get-go.

Conversely, look at the way that Heroes has gone to absolute shite after being given free reign of promised future seasons and utterly fucked it up in the third.

A couple of interesting posts from a guest blogger on Boing Boing:

http://www.boingboing.net/2009/01/21/keeping-up-with-lost.html
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/01/22/how-lost-bends-the-r.html


----------



## miss direct (Jan 29, 2009)

Widmore got thrown off the island? 

So Daniel likes to experiment on his girlfriends. From rats to girlfriends. 

What baby that was heard at the start of the season???


----------



## snadge (Jan 29, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Widmore got thrown off the island?



That was just me guessing but obviously he has a problem with lying and orders whilst a young man as part of the others.

Richard seems to have a problem with him and the unquestioning attitude of the other "others" to orders seems to indicate that he isn't cut out to be an "other" so he was either chucked off the Island or forced off via the FDW and it has made him into the arrogant, vindictive obsessive he is in the present.

Remember he has stated in the present that it is his Island and in the latest episode set in 1954 he challenges Richard decision thus proving that he doesn't follow Jacobs ideals.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 29, 2009)

FDW????


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

frozen donkey wheel that ben turned at the end of S4


----------



## miss direct (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah. I don't see how that forces people off the island though. It just moves the island and everyone/everything on it, doesn't it? (also, why is it called a donkey wheel?)

What was the deal with them speaking Latin? Finally I felt there was some use to my forced three years of Latin at school.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

every season the producers give out a clue to the finale , the first 3 seasons were some kine of bread  but for the fourth they said it was all about a Frozen Donkey wheel ( which i think is an americanisation of part of a horse mill ( ie powered by a horse ), which everyone thought bollox , but it did indeed turn out to be true( ish). Ben said at the end of s4 that who ever moves the island cannot return , so by moving the wheel it thrust Ben to Tunisia (iirc) and he can never return ( but we know how much ben lies.)

As for latin , it could be code or it could be the fact that the others have been on the island for ages and it could be thier native language , but nothing has been confirmed yet.....


----------



## snadge (Jan 29, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Ah. I don't see how that forces people off the island though. It just moves the island and everyone/everything on it, doesn't it?



It also spits the operator out in the middle of the Sahara Desert unable to return to the Island as Ben mentioned to Locke although it seems Ben knows a way to "break" the rules so he can return.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooooohhhhh I get it. Thanks for clearing that up. I love Lost but I'm not very good at concentrating and there is a lot to remember from four seasons.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

np  Im thinking of having a re-watch of the whole lot at the end of this season to see how much more sense it will make


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't think of a TV show that flys by at such a pace.  It never lets up and now there is enough stuff going on for about 5 series, Hurley, Saied, Jack, Kate, Sun, Ben are all entire episodes you want to know what's going with all of them and to know where this is all leading.


----------



## snadge (Jan 29, 2009)

It's that Richard fucking Albert I want to know about, make no mistake about that....

Lost is amazing T.V. best thing I've seen on telly ever, it's been compared to Twin Peaks but in my mind there is no comparison, Twin Peaks went to pot in 10 episodes and never recovered, Lost is destined to be six seasons of W.T.F.


New Ellie is hot, I think she is Daniels Mum... Daniel mentioned that she looked "familiar"


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 29, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> Another outstanding episode, I'm sure you'll all agree...  The Widmore moment was excellent.
> 
> I'm very impressed at the fact that the Lost writers seem to have been able to stick to their storylines without giving us a big reveal about the time travel stuff over the last few seasons and have saved it till now - if you belive that it was all planned like this from the get-go.
> 
> ...





> I posted yesterday about the often insurmountable complexity of seasons 1-4 of "Lost," but the first episode of season five held out the distinct possibility that that complexity might well be conquered by the end of the series. Not just because all the questions would be dutifully answered in some kind of contrived, ad-hoc fashion, but because the events in last night's episode suggest--in a way that earlier episodes have only delicately hinted-- *that all the madness of the last four years, all the implausible speeches, connections, surprises, and attacks, have at their root one small change in the core bylaws of Reality As We Know It*



I don't think Steven Johnson is watching the same show.  There is no one small change is going answer all those things.  Had that been the case, there are more than enough Trekkers watching the show to have the whole thing figured out already. 

dogmatique,  what's interesting is the chance that Jack could have an important role still when all this is over.  For a guy that was supposed to be killed off in the first show I think it says a lot for the writers' talent at working things into the show that don't need to be there.    There's got to be a clue there.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 30, 2009)

snadge said:


> New Ellie is hot, I think she is Daniels Mum... Daniel mentioned that she looked "familiar"



I think so too.  Unless they're throwing us a curve ball it ...huh'um ...has to be. 


Oh and she is hot btw.   


But this - @ 2:45


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with rappataque, I love the way this programme has slowly built the story up.  That's very much in contrast to most things these days...


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 31, 2009)

Aaron

We know Aaron is special.  Before I go on we also know Walt is somehow very special too.  Walt's the only person to appear as himself, as a vision and as the monster (confirmed).

So what's the deal with Aaron?  Why so much fear from Claire and the rest (Jacobites) about Aaron returning to the island?  Has anybody picked up on the little messages that seem to accompany the Aaron scenes?  Remember at breakfast there was the obvious cartoon one that prompted Kate to say something like, "he knows not to go in [the tunnel] because he'll never come back out".  Well it's clear what that was referring to.  Then when they went to see Sun we hear Aaron ask to push the button which was "3 and 1" (31?) and noticeably not any of the Valenzetti numbers.  That was sort of obvious too but could be meant to mislead us.  The thing with that is could Aaron be associated with changing the numbers and thereby saving the world?  

If that's the case then it gives meat and bones to the conflict of determinism against change/free will.  If Jacob wants business as usual for the island then we know it ultimately means the destruction of the world.  Remember it was Dharma who were trying to use the island to change the Valenzetti numbers and save humanity.  

Now how intriguing would that be?  Here we are being told we have to "save the island" when by doing so we're assuring the end of the world.  In other words, Jacob might have to be overthrown and replaced with a pro-change or non-determinist island god.  This also means that the Others _are_ the bad guys though they sincerely believe they're not.  What if Widmore *is* the good guy?  What if Widmore knows Jacob has to be removed and Richard and the Others defeated in order to facilitate the island being used to change the numbers?  That would mean that during the whole show we've been pulling for the wrong side.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. 

Okay, arguing against that is the fact that as far as we know Ben is working in support of the island and Jacob.  Why wouldn't he know not to bring Aaron?  Or is Aaron even coming?  It doesn't jibe that Jacob wouldn't want Aaron on the island and at the same time needs him to come with Ben.  And of course, Aaron is a little kid right now.  Something is certainly going on with Christian.  He's super creepy as a ghost and perfect company with Claire imo.  The thing with Walt appearing as a vision (good guy) and as the monster (bad) kinda lends itself to the idea of opposing spirit forces in conflict on the island.  I'll go on about that later.  

I realized that I left off 2 important things from my list on this thread, the Incident and the determinist theme.   The incident is important but I'm not sure how.  So....any thoughts, rocks?  This isn't my big theory btw.  I won't have that till later this season if things go well.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 1, 2009)

bit dull this week 
O if only I could speck Latin


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 2, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> bit dull this week
> O if only I could speck Latin





Whatchu talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never seen the enhanced versions of the show but it's been said that Ms Hawking's first name was revealed to be Eloise which would make her a near shoein for Ellie or vice versa whatever.  Thing is - the enhanced versions aren't canon. 

http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Lostpedia:Canon

The Hanso info in the Sri Lanka Video is canon and maybe the DNA specific virus stuff too - so is the Orchid Orientation outtake film. 

It's nice to know the people charged with saving the world really had their act together.

Could this be the reason Aaron cant be allowed to return with the O6?  And does that mean Aaron is already on the island?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 2, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Could this be the reason Aaron cant be allowed to return with the O6?  And does that mean Aaron is already on the island?



That's a little too far out there even for Lost.  It doesn't make much sense anyway.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 3, 2009)

Bit of an aside, but just came across this talk that JJ Abrams did at TED 18 months ago.  Well worth 18 minutes of your time.  Not sure if this has been posted before, but hey.  It's a good'un.

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/j_j_abrams_mystery_box.html


----------



## snadge (Feb 5, 2009)

...


----------



## snadge (Feb 5, 2009)

Woo Hoo.

how the FUCK do you do spoilers


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

snadge said:


> Woo Hoo.
> 
> how the FUCK do you do spoilers



no need for spolier code, this is the thread for people who have seen it.

http://www.supernovatube.com/human.php?viewkey=d89857d430bfc83c5703


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 5, 2009)

P l e a s e  somebody shoot Kate.


ir·ri·tate 
1 : to provoke impatience, anger, or displeasure in : annoy 
2 : to induce irritability in or of

Inflected Form(s):
    ir·ri·tat·ed; ir·ri·tat·ing
3 : Kate on Lost


----------



## snadge (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyway what I was trying to say.

Jin is indestructable


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 5, 2009)

snadge said:


> Anyway what I was trying to say.
> 
> Jin is indestructable



it left me just thinking that he must be very annoyed that he is going to have to learn French now as well.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a transcript from that package Sun had: 

I got this off of another board. 



> Thompson Investigations, Inc.
> 
> CASE DETAIL REPORT
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunray (Feb 5, 2009)

http://abstrusegoose.com/27


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2009)

Young Danielle is purdy 

Reeeally sick of Jack and Kate now though. I hope they get back to the island, set everything right again and then immediatley die of the clap


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 5, 2009)

Translations of Danielle's group for those of us who don't speak French:



-We shouldn't have changed the bearing!

-It's not my fault, as I already told you, the instruments had a malfunction. 


then they see jin:
there's a man!
I thought we had everyone.
We have everyone!
Who is it then?
paddle! go! come on we're the current will take us away
we have to get him to the beach
he's still breathing

-can you determine where this is coming from? (the signal on the walkie)
- of course! look

- do you think he's "habité" (i guess this is a bad translation, I think they mean "native")

to jin:
- are you ok?

-who is he?
-we don't care who he is
- he says he came on a boat

-give him a break, he's in shock! do we have water?


----------



## snadge (Feb 5, 2009)

@ Dilute Micro, that is supposedly taken from a William Faulkener Novel or narrative or such it has been said.

Personally I think Sawyer is going to have a HUGE impact on future events, his character has changed so much from season 1, also Locke is starting to confide in him a lot more and also looks to him for support in his decisions.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2009)

snadge said:


> Personally I think Sawyer is going to have a HUGE impact on future events, his character has changed so much from season 1, also Locke is starting to confide in him a lot more and also looks to him for support in his decisions.



Here's hoping. There's been various hints about other people's significance to what's going on, Desmond, Aaron, Daniel, Locke etc, but Sawyer's just carried on being Sawyer without much being said about his destiny or his role in things. Perhaps that's a hint in itself. 

The one thing it's getting really hard to keep track of is the relationships between the various characters over the course of the show, like when Danielle's lot found Jin I find myself trying to remember whether those two ever had much to do with each other in previous series, did they go on any daft missions together that sort of thing. With Sawyer and Locke they've both always just done what they thought was a good idea at the time, so perhaps any friendship or animosity between them is less of an issue than, say, with the really-boring-now Jake and Kate thing or with the who-trusts-Ben-and-who-hates-him thing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone think that maybe one of the big reveals of this season is going to be that the O6 engineer the plane crash themselves via time travel...

How else are they going to get back to the island when it's disappeared


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 6, 2009)

snadge said:


> @ Dilute Micro, that is supposedly taken from a William Faulkener Novel or narrative or such it has been said.
> 
> Personally I think Sawyer is going to have a HUGE impact on future events, his character has changed so much from season 1, also Locke is starting to confide in him a lot more and also looks to him for support in his decisions.



Is the whole thing from Faulkner?  I've heard Yoknapatawpha County is.  Interesting snip from wiki - 





> It is derived from two Chickasaw words—Yocona and petopha, meaning "split land." Faulkner claimed that the compound means "water flowing slow through the flatland," though this is unverified.


I don't know if that can mean anything.  It seems it could.  Some people have made a big to do in the past about the fact that the island is really two islands. 

I think you're right about Sawyer.  Last season he started talking about staying on the island and another curious thing was that time earlier when he was the pro temp leader of the losties when Jack and co. were away.  I was thinking maybe he could be the one to blow the cover on this Other crap.  It's looking like he may be the lone independent thinker with everybody else taken in by the "save the island".  It might take a professional con artist to see through it.  It's fair to say the Others are a cult.  I think we the audience are being led to trust them for a reason.  We're told saving the island saves the world (or I should say I think we're being told) but we have no clue how or if it does that.  For all we know the island is an intergalactic parasite.


----------



## snadge (Feb 6, 2009)

Also, Locke owes Sawyer BIGTIME, Sawyer killed Lockes father for him, something Locke didn't have the bottle to do thus giving Locke the control of the 'others"


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 6, 2009)

at then end Jin talking to woman on beach she giving him water, she said her name X what she name and who is she I don't remember her 

thanks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> at then end Jin talking to woman on beach she giving him water, she said her name X what she name and who is she I don't remember her
> 
> thanks



That was Danielle Rousseau, the crazy French rifle-wielding hermit with a penchant for nasty traps who, back in season 4 and while rather older, got killed by Widmore's squaddies. Jin is evidently some distance into the past, and the other French people with Rousseau are all going to die of some virus or other (or, my theory, radiation poisoning from the buried nuke we saw earlier).


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 6, 2009)

* slaps forehead. FRENCH should have to 2 n 2 
to get her /wiki/Danielle_Rousseau  thanks SF


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was Danielle Rousseau, the crazy French rifle-wielding hermit with a penchant for nasty traps who, back in season 4 and while rather older, got killed by Widmore's squaddies. Jin is evidently some distance into the past, and the other French people with Rousseau are all going to die of some virus or other (or, my theory, radiation poisoning from the buried nuke we saw earlier).






hmmmm the sickness , like ur thinking


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Yoj (Feb 10, 2009)

whatever happens Jin is gonna think that he's on some sort of acid trip!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 12, 2009)

smoke monster!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2009)

seen the first half and the most welcome return of the smoke monster


----------



## miss direct (Feb 12, 2009)

link please?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2009)

streaming :

http://www.nierva.com/watch-lost-season-5-episode-5-s05e05-online-free/


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 12, 2009)

alt link:

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=53e36b3100381a17db24


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the Sun-Kate-Ben scene didn't go down like I wanted it to. 

I think I'm wavering on my big theory.  My formula was to place things on a time line from the island's ancient past up to modern times and see if the core story fell out from that.  I still think it's a good method especially when we know certain characters may not have been included in the core story.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 13, 2009)

What are the chances we're being told two stories at the same time where one is viewable and the other is hidden?


----------



## Santino (Feb 15, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> What are the chances we're being told two stories at the same time where one is viewable and the other is hidden?


What does that even mean?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm i had the same thought......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm really loving this series


----------



## Santino (Feb 16, 2009)

I was thinking how cleverly the time travel factor has been eased into Lost.

Even in series 1 and 2, when there was no explicit mention of it, the technique of flashbacks was a kind of foreshadowing. Often when someone's backstory was being told the way the episode was edited almost suggested that they were travelling back and forth through different parts of their life, like Desmond really did when he turned the key.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 16, 2009)

Message to all those who gave up on Lost in series 2 and 3...

Ha ha ha fuck you you losers!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Message to all those who gave up on Lost in series 2 and 3...
> 
> Ha ha ha fuck you you losers!



innit , its been well well worth it sticking with it


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 16, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> innit , its been well well worth it sticking with it


Definitely! Apart from episode 4 (for a reason I forget, but was still very good) every single episode has been fuckin amazing and the last episode was just fucking brilliant! I do accept a lot of the criticism from the last few series (tho I thought series 4 was pretty good and getting back on track to where we need to be going) but without all the information and questions we were fed during that time, this new series wouldn't make sense - you can't enjoy this series without having put up with the previous series so I guess now in hindsight (and that's not necessarily saying the producers had the _foresight_*) those series were better now than they were then...




* It would be interesting, and no doubt some saddo on the Lost Forum has, or will, to look at previous episodes from series 1 & 2 to see if any of the mysteries could be explained by the time travelling Losties? I have a feeling that the visions of Walt could be explained by "half" time jumps, and also to see if any of the texts of the whispers are actually said by any of the time travellers?


----------



## The Groke (Feb 16, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Message to all those who gave up on Lost in series 2 and 3...
> 
> Ha ha ha fuck you you losers!



I bet it sucks just as badly now as it did around the first episode of season 2 which is the point I gave up.

I will never get those hours back. Curse you Lost, you big pile of goat-dribble.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh dear , you should have stuck with it , admittedly it did drag on for a bit in S3 but that was cos they had no end point. Now the series has been limited to 6 , there really is loads and loads of payback. If i were you id start right from the beginnig and watch em all , its worth it i tell thee 


eta , you could probably miss out the first 12 eps of season 3


----------



## pboi (Feb 16, 2009)

S3 was balls.
4 was ok

This so far is just amazing. its almost like they are squeezing too much into it.



When do they explain the 4 toe Stone foot and the monster. thats the only reason i watch


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 16, 2009)

Apparently, the monster will not be explained until the end of season 6.


----------



## who_name_ (Feb 17, 2009)

A brilliant show, no wonder it's called lost.

Only problem only 1 episode a week. Hurry up thursday.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2009)

Did anyone else find that last one MAJORLY trippy?

It was possibly because I was on one of these weird mushroom-like pills I got off champlegals, but it sent me spinning in all directions.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 17, 2009)

Alex B said:


> What does that even mean?



Well we've been told the Lost is a mosaic.  And remember Charlie's tattoo of the Strawberry Fields line, "living is easy with eyes closed"?  Well obviously that's not the message it's mean to convey.  I think it implies the next line and that line is the message meaning we're being told a story but even making sense of it isn't the actual story.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 17, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> so I guess now in hindsight (and that's not necessarily saying the producers had the _foresight_*) those series were better now than they were then...



A podcast last week said the writers are writing the ending right now.  I take that to mean the stuff surrounding and interwoven into the core part of the story.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I bet it sucks just as badly now as it did around the first episode of season 2 which is the point I gave up.
> 
> I will never get those hours back. Curse you Lost, you big pile of goat-dribble.



Nah ruffneck is right.  Mind you, I loved series 1.  But 2/3 sucked, whilst 4 and 5 have been superb so far.


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Well we've been told the Lost is a mosaic.  And remember Charlie's tattoo of the Strawberry Fields line, "living is easy with eyes closed"?  Well obviously that's not the message it's mean to convey.  I think it implies the next line and that line is the message meaning we're being told a story but even making sense of it isn't the actual story.


What does _that_ even mean?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 17, 2009)

Alex B said:


> What does _that_ even mean?



I'm talking about the hints the writers give us about what's going on.  There's a good chance when they say 'mosaic' they only mean that we're learning the story in bits and pieces.  But the thought came to me recently that maybe a larger cryptic story is being told while at the same time we're being given a decoy.  Part of what makes me think this is the reincarnation and the strong religion overtones we've seen from the start. And if they're telling us that we're misunderstanding the story as it happens and all the time we're thinking we're putting pieces together and making sense of it  - I think that's fair evidence we're prime for some trickery.


----------



## Santino (Feb 18, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I'm talking about the hints the writers give us about what's going on.  There's a good chance when they say 'mosaic' they only mean that we're learning the story in bits and pieces.  But the thought came to me recently that maybe a larger cryptic story is being told while at the same time we're being given a decoy.  Part of what makes me think this is the reincarnation and the strong religion overtones we've seen from the start. And if they're telling us that we're misunderstanding the story as it happens and all the time we're thinking we're putting pieces together and making sense of it  - I think that's fair evidence we're prime for some trickery.


Well, it's no secret that there's stuff going on that we don't know about. No character has been completely honest with 'us'. Everyone has, at some point, known something that they haven't revealed. Are you trying to say more than that?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2009)

The first half of season 3 was the only bit I didn't really like, and even that series was rescued later on by bits of utter genius like the episode 'Expose' where we find out why two otherwise irrelevant survivors chose to go on the mission to the pearl station back in series 2, and how they meet their very unpleasant ends. The stuff with Charlie and Desmond was great too.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 18, 2009)

I loved Expose! Apparently it got slated by lots of people though. But I liked to see other characters other than tedious Kate and Jack. I hope the smoke monster swallows them both up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2009)

did you notice in the lie ( s05e02) that hurleys dad turned on the tv and the show he was watching started as ' previously on expose!...... ' 

then he turned it off...

i bet we havent seen the last of Nikki and Paulo.......


----------



## miss direct (Feb 18, 2009)

I think we have seen the last of them. Apparently the producers decided to kill them off because they were so unpopular. 

They're always doing things like that in Lost where connections pop up, they don't all mean anything. Just for the geeks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2009)

I gave up after it stopped being on c4 (and it was getting mighty rubbish then).

However with plenty of time on my hands I have been watching season 5. My god, the most incredible thing was that it took no time whatsoever to figure out what happened in series 3 and 4 and be up to speed. 

It's still bollocks but more entertaining than it ever was in series 1 and 2.  

It's a shame they didn't think of the time travel thing when they started writing then they could have mixed a few events up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2009)

miss direct said:


> I think we have seen the last of them. Apparently the producers decided to kill them off because they were so unpopular.
> 
> They're always doing things like that in Lost where connections pop up, they don't all mean anything. Just for the geeks.



mark my words , they will be back , even just for a moment or 2.......

tbh i dont really know


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Well, it's no secret that there's stuff going on that we don't know about. No character has been completely honest with 'us'. Everyone has, at some point, known something that they haven't revealed. Are you trying to say more than that?



Yes, I am.  If you know about the hidden symbols in the US dollar bills you find from folding them then that's sort of what I'm talking about (nevermind if the dollar thing is real or not).  I think we could be seeing stuff that looks like one thing while we watch the show but at the end of the series will reveal itself to have been something else and I'm not just talking about time travel.  That's too easy.  We've been given lots of hints on this - like the cradle Locke was making for Aaron.  Claire didn't know what it was until he turned it over.  Another are the maps Danielle drew that had to be overlaid on top of each other to make sense.  I think Charlie's tattoo was another one.  They were telling us we're not understanding what we see when of course we think we are.

We know for a fact the writers give us hints.  They give real hints and fake ones.  We know they can go overboard and give too much like when they wrote "Dave".  They gave way too much info at first in the original script and it had to be rewritten.

The honesty plays into a larger part of the story, true.  It seems to be showing that each person, or thing, can be both good and bad at the same time.  It _*should*_ have us guessing if we extrapolate it out to something like the island or the Others or Widmore.  I say we still don't know who or what's good.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think it's spoiler to say that STUPID BIG SHIT is coming up.


----------



## Santino (Feb 18, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Yes, I am.  If you know about the hidden symbols in the US dollar bills you find from folding them then that's sort of what I'm talking about (nevermind if the dollar thing is real or not).  I think we could be seeing stuff that looks like one thing while we watch the show but at the end of the series will reveal itself to have been something else and I'm not just talking about time travel.  That's too easy.  We've been given lots of hints on this - like the cradle Locke was making for Aaron.  Claire didn't know what it was until he turned it over.  Another are the maps Danielle drew that had to be overlaid on top of each other to make sense.  I think Charlie's tattoo was another one.  They were telling us we're not understanding what we see when of course we think we are.
> 
> We know for a fact the writers give us hints.  They give real hints and fake ones.  We know they can go overboard and give too much like when they wrote "Dave".  They gave way too much info at first in the original script and it had to be rewritten.
> 
> The honesty plays into a larger part of the story, true.  It seems to be showing that each person, or thing, can be both good and bad at the same time.  It _*should*_ have us guessing if we extrapolate it out to something like the island or the Others or Widmore.  I say we still don't know who or what's good.


Do you think that this 'hidden story' will be revealed to us at the end? Or is it always going to be implicit?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Do you think that this 'hidden story' will be revealed to us at the end? Or is it always going to be implicit?



If there is a hidden story I think for sure it'll be revealed.  I just have a hard time seeing how they could do it besides religion and reincarnation.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 19, 2009)

THEY ARE BACK!!!!

Not a bad episode, not the best. I like the parallel to the Pilot.

But no real island action , thank god they are back i was getting really bored of the Oceanic 6

What about AAron ??


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 19, 2009)

I think Kate left him with somebody but who I don't know.

Oooo... it was hard not to catch Desmond's this is a 'game' line.  Sounded very Greek mythology to me.  I've suspected for a long time that the people we think are so important really aren't. 

In the church did anybody notice which side Ben sat on and which Jack sat on?   ....and the landscape painting in Jack's home?

Looks like Desmond might have beat the shit out of Ben. Hope so.   I like Ben but he can't kill Penny.




Anybody read this guy?  He's good.     http://www.powells.com/blog/?p=2959



Oh and that ^


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2009)

more and more questions every week

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=7ebaf7e761eb4bc63662


----------



## who_name_ (Feb 19, 2009)

questions!? what the fuck like!?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 19, 2009)

sloooow download


----------



## miss direct (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone have a link for the new episode please? 

SORRY JUST SEEN ABOVE!


----------



## pboi (Feb 19, 2009)

amazing


just amazing


----------



## miss direct (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, that was a very exciting episode!!!!


----------



## miss direct (Feb 19, 2009)

My question: Who is the little guy who was on the flight sitting opposite Hurley (and also said sorry to Jack for his loss at the airport). I'm sure he will be some sort of new character.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2009)

his name is cesaer and he is a re-curring character , so is the us marshall attached to Sayid......


----------



## miss direct (Feb 20, 2009)

When has he been in it before?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2009)

hes not been in it before but he will be re-occuring from now on


----------



## Structaural (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't believe there wasn't a Widmore agent among the passengers. Maybe that Cesaer dude is him.

Great episode, I wonder if Desmond will return to the island by boat and I wonder if Penny is still alive (re: Ben's injuries).

It must be getting crowded in that cabin if Locke, Shepherd and Jacob (and maybe Clair) are in there.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> hes not been in it before but he will be re-occuring from now on





ruffneck23 said:


> his name is cesaer and he is a re-curring character , so is the us marshall attached to Sayid......



how you know?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2009)

well the marshall is in the promo for next weeks ep and the casting call for caeser was for a recurring character


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> well the marshall is in the promo for next weeks ep and the casting call for caeser was for a recurring character


cool


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't wait to watch this tonight!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bloody good 

its like repeating it self 

us Marshall with Kate
us Marshall with Sayid

And Cesaer I think I seen in series three when Sayid was torcher people at war.

If you was going back to the Island would you not take supplies with you ?
Knife,Mess,Drugs,Suntan lotion,Compass,Magnify glass - to start fires 
good book. 

Hurley took a guitar does this mean Charlie coming back to play.


----------



## Santino (Feb 23, 2009)

I suppose the US Marshall and the guitar were, like the shoes, efforts to recreate the circumstances of the plane crash.

eta: I can't wait to see the flashback explaining how Ben got them all on the plane. That's going to be proper fucked up I reckon.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the next episode is going to deal with Locke's death. They originally were going to show that first and then this last episode. I think it would be really funny if they all got teleported from the plane except Ben, but I doubt that happened.


----------



## Yoj (Feb 23, 2009)

I loved the last episode, best one of the series so far imo!

but they have left Aaron and Sun's daughter behind! I loved the quote by the pilot Frank " we're not going to Guam are we!" 

funny as!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

Yoj, I thought the first 15 minutes were PAINFUL.  Had a distinct shitty Harry Potter feel to it, but it got better.

What day are these online?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 23, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Looks like Desmond might have beat the shit out of Ben. Hope so.   I like Ben but he can't kill Penny.



I thought this too, Ben seemed veeery interested in Desmond and his "tying up some loose ends" line screamed 'Evil!' to me.

I'm guessing Ben will track Desmond and try to kill Penny, but either Desmond will stop him or he'll see baby Charlie and decide not to go through with it. 

Next episode looks like a corker from the previews and what I've heard about it.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2009)

And another thing how did Hurley get out of prison !


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 23, 2009)

Seriously loving this series


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 24, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> And another thing how did Hurley get out of prison !



Ben's lawyer was working on getting him out a few episodes ago, I imagine that's how.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yoj, I thought the first 15 minutes were PAINFUL.  Had a distinct shitty Harry Potter feel to it, but it got better.
> 
> What day are these online?



Thursdays (broadcast wednesday night).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 26, 2009)

an excellent episode....

So whos good and whos bad ???

who do we trust now ?

This season is teh


----------



## who_name_ (Feb 26, 2009)

new episode online yet?

Can never find it on that supernova..


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 26, 2009)

Well well well...  so a war is on the way...


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

who_name_ said:


> new episode online yet?
> 
> Can never find it on that supernova..



http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=a191cbcf58a49cf8bd7f
there you go


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

so locke is in the present. and the rest of the original oceanic flight lot?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 26, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> so locke is in the present. and the rest of the original oceanic flight lot?



It looks like they're in the 70s.  That has Locke with Ben, Lapidus and "a woman" who could be Hawking all in the present.  The question is on Sayid and Sun I think.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 26, 2009)

Just watched, great episode (almost started shouting at the screen when Locke was unknowingly giving Ben all the info he needed - "Noooo Locke, he's eeevviiill!").

Typical Lost to make me almost trust Widmore.

Sounds like Frank (and unknown woman) took a boat immediately and did a runner (off-island? or elsewhere on it?).

Was the woman talking to Locke the Marshall escorting Sayid?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 26, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Was the woman talking to Locke the Marshall escorting Sayid?



Yes she's the one.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 26, 2009)

ugh Ben is so evil.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2009)

What the fuck?!?!? 

Also Cesar appears to be Sayid from La Haine, so now we've got an Indian playing an Arab and an Arab playing a Mexican 

If Locke came back to life then I suppose Jack's dad really is back from the dead as well, and is not a ghost/manifestation of the mysterious Jacob/hallucination/something equally daft after all.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 28, 2009)

^ maybe they all dead !


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anybody get the feeling Caesar is a Widmore agent?  The marshal girl seems on the level to me.  I'm guessing Ben's plans didn't go right about what he'd do upon landing.  Maybe he thought he'd take care of Locke before Locke was resurrected.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 3, 2009)

That episode was sick. Ben is so twisted  I was right, he wasn't teleported. So with his Machiavellian expertise he'll turn all the new lot against Locke no doubt.

Well it seems to be that the writers prefer 'Plato's timeline' (ie no multivers, alternative timeline stuff, just the one timestream) so this suggests that the Losties always did go back in time and influenced events back then. We're going to find some weird stuff. And I wonder if because Richard and Widmore always remember all the Losties who they met briefly in 1954, that that is the reason they all end up on the island in the first place (like Juliet). Ellie it seems already remembers Faraday (as her son or not I don't know, maybe just a traveller). So our main lot are in the 70s at Dharma and everyone else including Locke is in present day. Great stuff.

Widmore has got to be lying, probably both him and Ben are in it for what they can get out of it and then the Jack/Christian lot are the 'good' guys. I can't get the feeling that Locke is just a stooge as he seems to rely on faith too much, but we'll see eh...

I was also wondering if the arrangement of Oceanic flight was setup to be a similar to the Black Rock boat when that arrived (ie Jacob was dead on the boat).


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I was also wondering if the arrangement of Oceanic flight was setup to be a similar to the Black Rock boat when that arrived (ie Jacob was dead on the boat).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 3, 2009)

damn i still haven't watched the new one yet.


----------



## Santino (Mar 3, 2009)

The plane seemed to have landed on the second island, perhaps on the runway that Kate and Sawyer were helping build in Series 3. Perhaps, now that they've travelled back in time, someone will have the idea to build a runway because they know a plane is going to crash there in the future.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2009)

Watched it last night.  good stuff


----------



## Structaural (Mar 4, 2009)

It looks like Sun is in current time 2007, I wonder why? Not important to the past maybe.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 4, 2009)

Structaural said:


> It looks like Sun is in current time 2007, I wonder why? Not important to the past maybe.



Or the Island has sensed she's aligned with Widmore (assuming she has).


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=0161a82a0abeb6dab4b6


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 5, 2009)

the new leader in town


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2009)

fantastic episode , this season gets better and better


----------



## pboi (Mar 5, 2009)

amazing. just ....wow. makes it all worth it. Highlight below for spoiler

bet the baby is called Ben


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ben was born off island , but i reckonthe baby we saw on island is someone we saw in season one , **h** , il come back to this post when we know for def


----------



## pboi (Mar 5, 2009)

you mean the baby that was delivered on the island by juliette, was born off the island?  logic fail


----------



## miss direct (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah I am confused about who the baby is!!!

Funny to see Sawyer being all soppy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't remember until the end of that episode that Jin showed up in the Dharma van at the end of the previous episode 

Just made the ending more surprising though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2009)

No , ben was born off the island in portland ( as shown in the ep' not in portland ',  ) 
 His mum died in child birth , horace was there and felt so bad he gave bens dad a job on the island which is how he ended up on the island 

i know who the baby is , i dont wat to spoil it for you tho..... 


^^^^ actually i may have been mis-informed with the babies name , but Ben was def born off the island


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 6, 2009)

Excellent episode ! 

Juliette is sleeping around a bit , isn't she !?   .....mind you , I wouldn't say no to her !


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2009)

she looked real purdy in the last ep


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing of much insight to add, other than that episode was brilliant


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2009)

This is turning into one of my favourite TV programmes of all time.

I have been trying to convince people of its brilliance lately.  I think the makers really fucked up by stretching things out in series 1-3 way too much.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I have been trying to convince people of its brilliance lately.  I think the makers really fucked up by stretching things out in series 1-3 way too much.



I don't know anyone who watches it except my gf, I keep asking, but most people gave up during series 3. Oh well, their loss. 
I'm obsessed by this programme yet again  I watch it, I reread the synopsis on Lostpedia, then all the theories, then I can relax again.

Well, young Ben must be turning up in 1974/77 soon.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2009)

I reckon the baby could be Ethan as he seemed to be super strong ('til he was shot by Charlie anyway). Maybe those born on the island don't age particularly (like Claire in Heroes) unless they leave, so Richard could be a native.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I reckon the baby could be Ethan as he seemed to be super strong ('til he was shot by Charlie anyway). Maybe those born on the island don't age particularly (like Claire in Heroes) unless they leave, so Richard could be a native.



I thought that too initially, but I don't think the timings fit.

Faraday saw a young Charlotte when they arrived in camp 3 years before, I'm fairly sure Ethan would be older than Charlotte (the actor definitely is).

The only person whose parentage is a little mysterious is Desmond, but I doubt it's him for the same reason.

EDIT - Although I loved the last episode, I'm a little disappointed the flashing through time has stopped (for the moment at least), I would have loved to see more of the 4-toed statue and possibly see Sawyer, Juliet, et al interacting with past versions of the original Oceanic crash survivors.

Fingers crossed that they're not done yet (otherwise, for one example, how will Sun and Jin meet up?)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think the makers really fucked up by stretching things out in series 1-3 way too much.




they had no choice as they didnt have an end date set so they had to keep filling it out until they could convince ABC to let it end


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

True.  Will definitely go down in history as a piece of flawed genius, I reckon


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Juliette hasn't got around that much has she??? Thought it was only Sawyer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2009)

well she was looking for a bit of jacking , and she was with Goodwin when the others turned up , so not really too much tarting about ....


and poor old Ben couldnt have her hohohohoho


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> True.  Will definitely go down in history as a piece of flawed genius, I reckon



I read a good metaphor for Lost the other day - 

Imagine it's an elaborate gymnastics routine (uneven bars maybe), and so far we're watching the middle of the routine (lots of beautiful twists and turns, keeping us gripped), so far so good.

*But they've got to stick the landing*. If the end of the Series isn't spot on, everything that's gone before will seem less impressive.

Personally I hope they're writing the final episodes now (allowing for lots of necessary tweaking), it'd be a real shame to fuck this up.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2009)

I heard the final episode was written ages ago, it's the middle bit they're messing with. The actor who plays Dr Jack is supposedly the only actor who knows the ending (and he says it'll be 'epic'). I think that's what gives this series strength, unlike Heroes which seems to be made up by the week.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> True.  Will definitely go down in history as a piece of flawed genius, I reckon



You have to consider the writers were making it up as they went along, weren't certain at first how long the series would be and were dependent on the actors being a part of Lost. For instance Eko was supposed to be the Desmond 'constant' guy but he wanted off the show.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 10, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I heard the final episode was written ages ago, it's the middle bit they're messing with. The actor who plays Dr Jack is supposedly the only actor who knows the ending (and he says it'll be 'epic'). I think that's what gives this series strength, unlike Heroes which seems to be made up by the week.



They said on a podcast a few weeks ago that they were currently writing the ending. I think the core part of the story has been known for a long time but how it comes to be and who is involved hasn't been.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 10, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> They said on a podcast a few weeks ago that they were currently writing the ending. I think the core part of the story has been known for a long time but how it comes to be and who is involved hasn't been.



oh right. Interesting.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I read a good metaphor for Lost the other day -
> 
> Imagine it's an elaborate gymnastics routine (uneven bars maybe), and so far we're watching the middle of the routine (lots of beautiful twists and turns, keeping us gripped), so far so good.
> 
> ...



Sorry - yeah, should have qualified that statement with 'if they get the ending right'.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the ending will be good, though, as this and the series before have been spot on.

I might sit down and watch the whole thing back to back after my PGCE finishes.


----------



## Santino (Mar 10, 2009)

The ending promises to be 2 hours of


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The ending promises to be 2 hours of


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The ending promises to be 2 hours of:



more likely tobe  
------


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Nah the last two series have majorly renewed my faith


----------



## Santino (Mar 10, 2009)

With any luck the finale will be as good as the last episode of Quantum Leap


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2009)

Alex B said:


> With any luck the finale will be as good as the last episode of Quantum Leap



You know, I never saw that, despite loving the programme and watching practically every other episode.


----------



## Santino (Mar 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You know, I never saw that, despite loving the programme and watching practically every other episode.


The writers completely contradicted one of the principles of the show, namely that Sam could only change things he was 'meant' to change. Fucking idiots.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 11, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The writers completely contradicted one of the principles of the show, namely that Sam could only change things he was 'meant' to change. Fucking idiots.



Don't buy into it just yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 11, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I reckon the baby could be Ethan as he seemed to be super strong ('til he was shot by Charlie anyway). Maybe those born on the island don't age particularly (like Claire in Heroes) unless they leave, so Richard could be a native.



Ethan was the only person I could think of, but yeah, the timeline doesn't seem right.

The only other person I could think is the right age was Charlie himself, but that couldn't be, surely? 

I think the person who know's the name should PM me


----------



## Structaural (Mar 11, 2009)

No episode tonight  got to wait until next wednesday.


----------



## Santino (Mar 11, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Don't buy into it just yet.


I'm talking about Quantum Leap. Are you?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 11, 2009)

Structaural said:


> No episode tonight  got to wait until next wednesday.



Fuggerbuck


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 11, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I'm talking about Quantum Leap. Are you?



Nah I misunderstood.


----------



## Santino (Mar 11, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Nah I misunderstood.


Go and sit in the corner

*points*


----------



## Augie March (Mar 11, 2009)

The next episode is called 'Namaste' and it's got Marvin Candle in it. I'm hedging my bets already that it'll probably be freaking awesome.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 11, 2009)

Augie March said:


> The next episode is called 'Namaste' and it's got Marvin Candle in it. I'm hedging my bets already that it'll probably be freaking awesome.



 But who the fuck is marvin candle?


----------



## Augie March (Mar 11, 2009)

He's from the orientation videos for the different stations.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think there's going to be any lulls from here on.  It's going to build and build I think.  I do know HUGE "epic" shit is on the way.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 11, 2009)

Augie March said:


> He's from the orientation videos for the different stations.



Ah, the asian-looking dude?


----------



## who_name_ (Mar 12, 2009)

no episode tonight.

Ah fuck that for a game of darts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The writers completely contradicted one of the principles of the show, namely that Sam could only change things he was 'meant' to change. Fucking idiots.



They had God make an appearance so talking about jumping the shark on other points is a little futile!


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Go and sit in the corner
> 
> *points*



Ziggy says there's about a 99% chance this guy sucks!


----------



## Structaural (Mar 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> But who the fuck is marvin candle?



He's Dr. Pierre Chang and Dr Halliwax (and Miles's dad, I reckon).


----------



## Structaural (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm going to have to look out for that last Quantum Leap, never did get to the end of that. They had Journeyman which did something similar and they cancelled that just as I'd got into it, too much sci-fi out there...

I'm lost without Lost this week. At least Breaking Bad has returned.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 12, 2009)

who_name_ said:


> no episode tonight.
> 
> Ah fuck that for a game of darts.



What were they showing instead?  Can't find any listings for last night.  I want to know what interrupted our weekly dose!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2009)

dogmatique said:


> I want to know what interrupted our weekly dose!



A game of darts apparently


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 12, 2009)

12:30 12/3 no still nothing on torrent site !
*then come here - No show as Hugo & Ben was playing darts!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 12, 2009)

Something's just occurred to me after last week's episode - Where the hell are Rose and Bernard?

They appeared to survive the attack with flaming arrows (and it's unlikely they'd be killed off-screen as an afterthought), so since then they've been flashing through time on their own (or with other potential redshirts)?

That's all fair enough. But the latest episode shows that after the flashes stopped, the remaing Losties (Sawyer, Juliet, Jin and Miles) have lived out their lives for the past 3 years in Dharma town.

Did they go looking for Rose and Bernard? Were R & B captured by the Others (and are now fully fledged others themselves?)


----------



## Sadken (Mar 12, 2009)

Saw Rose briefly a few weeks back, when they had that new character appear on the beach bossing everyone round before instantly dying in classic Lost stylee.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 12, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Ziggy says there's about a 99% chance this guy sucks!



Fuck you


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 13, 2009)

A rumor out now says that the only actor that knows the ending to Lost at this point is Matthew Fox. 

If that's true I'm thinking Jack could be on the list to die.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Saw Rose briefly a few weeks back, when they had that new character appear on the beach bossing everyone round before instantly dying in classic Lost stylee.



Exactly, where did she and Bernard go after that?


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone have a link for this week's lost??


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 18, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Anyone have a link for this week's lost??



It's not being aired in the US until this evening.

Probably be online mid-morning tomorrow.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 18, 2009)

e2a: see above


----------



## miss direct (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmmm bloody time difference.  It's been hard waiting a fortnight!


----------



## who_name_ (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't wait for this weeks episode..

Saw a slight clip on sky..god bless the internet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see this week's


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2009)

5 smaek peaks here :

http://spoilerslost.blogspot.com/

beware this is a spoiler section of a site , beware


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 18, 2009)

never even seen an episode, but what are you lot gonna do if the ending to this show is really crap?  like they wake up and it was all a dream, or something lame? (I know that theory was rejected by the shows creators...)

How will you actually feel?  will you think "it wasn't about the getting there, it was about the journey", or will you go on a mission to hunt down JJ abrams and kill him?  From what I can tell, keeping up with this show is a big investment - one for which you would have to expect a decent return...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2009)

its only a tv show , it has been really enjoyable , if the ending crap so be it , im hardly going to cry about it


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 18, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Exactly, where did she and Bernard go after that?



They supposedly went to the creek or tried to.  They might be Others now and not know the rest of the gang are Dharma.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 18, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> never even seen an episode, but what are you lot gonna do if the ending to this show is really crap?  like they wake up and it was all a dream, or something lame? (I know that theory was rejected by the shows creators...)
> 
> How will you actually feel?  will you think "it wasn't about the getting there, it was about the journey", or will you go on a mission to hunt down JJ abrams and kill him?  From what I can tell, keeping up with this show is a big investment - one for which you would have to expect a decent return...



From what spoiler info I know of it's not going to be a silly ending. The deeper theory part of it is going to come to the forefront soon. 

If it is a silly ending then there's nothing to do but complain.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=108110088bb861eef4ed


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 19, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> its only a tv show , it has been really enjoyable , if the ending crap so be it , im hardly going to cry about it



i'm waiting till its over to see if people get annoyed before starting to watch it.  if its great, I'll give it a go...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

last nights ep was ok , but more of an intro for the next arc of the story.

However Jack is such a twat, he should be killed in the face.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 19, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=108110088bb861eef4ed



I have just wasted an hour when I should be doing housework watching that 

Have you got links to any other programmes I can use for the same purpose?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

www.allsp.com


ooops sorry


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2009)

Your first link has a trojan embedded in it, so I broke it


----------



## Brinxmat (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> never even seen an episode, but what are you lot gonna do if the ending to this show is really crap?  like they wake up and it was all a dream, or something lame? (I know that theory was rejected by the shows creators...)
> 
> How will you actually feel?  will you think "it wasn't about the getting there, it was about the journey", or will you go on a mission to hunt down JJ abrams and kill him?  From what I can tell, keeping up with this show is a big investment - one for which you would have to expect a decent return...



I remember wanting to track down David Lynch after the *truly awful* ending of the second season of Twin Peaks.

Its taken nearly fifteen years for me to emotionally commit to another show in the same way.

JJ had better know the existence of this island because if I have to track him down, I will.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have just wasted an hour when I should be doing housework watching that
> 
> Have you got links to any other programmes I can use for the same purpose?


www.rootforum1.com has a tv and film forum that has plenty of links to a load of stuff.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think it's going to be a wanky Dallas type ending.

These guys are amongst the sharpest people writing/directing in the mainstream right now.

can't wait to see their trek film too, even though i usually hate trek


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> never even seen an episode, but what are you lot gonna do if the ending to this show is really crap?  like they wake up and it was all a dream, or something lame? (I know that theory was rejected by the shows creators...)
> 
> How will you actually feel?  will you think "it wasn't about the getting there, it was about the journey", or will you go on a mission to hunt down JJ abrams and kill him?  From what I can tell, keeping up with this show is a big investment - one for which you would have to expect a decent return...



But imagine you get up to series 5 episode 2 and someone tells you the end before you can stop them! You'd be gutted.

I hope is doesn't have a Deus Ex Machina type ending (episode 19 was called that, so hopefully not).


----------



## Sadken (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't want to read your recent comments in case of spoilers but has there been a new ep yet?  What was the hold up?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

we had a weeks break , the new one came out in the staes last night , the link in post 267 has it streaming


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2009)

Darts apparently. It's up on most P2P now. I'll be watching tonight so I better not come back to this thread until after...


----------



## who_name_ (Mar 19, 2009)

Bens looks just at evil!!

Wonder what sayid is thinking?What the fuck?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2009)

Well after getting into it again I'm getting pretty bored again. Ep 9 Yawn.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

its the mid season lull , admittedly it wasnt that exciting but it is setting things up I reckon....

not everey episode can be / has to be ultra exciting imo


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I don't think it's going to be a wanky Dallas type ending.
> 
> These guys are amongst the sharpest people writing/directing in the mainstream right now.
> 
> can't wait to see their trek film too, even though i usually hate trek



JJ made mission impossible 3 into the best summer blockbuster of its year, by a long way (I am aware that some people may vehemently disagree, but they are entirely in the wrong...).  I almost (but not quite enough to watch the show) have faith in him to pull it off.  But then from what I can tell they almost seem to be making this shit up as they go along, like the x-files, and it could be full of more promise and intrigue than it can actually muster.  

Interesting wiki section on discredited lost ending theories...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series)#Discredited_theories


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 19, 2009)

Structaural said:


> But imagine you get up to series 5 episode 2 and someone tells you the end before you can stop them! You'd be gutted.
> 
> I hope is doesn't have a Deus Ex Machina type ending (episode 19 was called that, so hopefully not).



it's got so complicated that they either needed to have something awesome planned from the start, or there is almost bound to be said type of ending (just had to look that up on wiki...)

I can imagine that some twat will probably tell me.  I remember Iain Lee, of 11 O'Clock show fame, dropping  in the ending to 6th sense on that crap breakfast show he used to present.  Can just imagine some dick doing that...

I was talking to someone who was half way through series 3 of the wire a couple of months back and casually said "the worst bit is when bubs ODs in the final episode".  Even after I explained that this was not true at all, they still looked mighty pissed off...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> it's got so complicated that they either needed to have something awesome planned from the start,
> 
> ...




yes it has got complicated but it is starting to make sense , and they are doing very well at making things make sense, but hey i guess you would have to watch it to realise that


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's getting a little too predictable myself.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 19, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> JJ made mission impossible 3 into the best summer blockbuster of its year, by a long way (I am aware that some people may vehemently disagree, but they are entirely in the wrong...).  I almost (but not quite enough to watch the show) have faith in him to pull it off.  But then from what I can tell they almost seem to be making this shit up as they go along, like the x-files, and it could be full of more promise and intrigue than it can actually muster.
> 
> Interesting wiki section on discredited lost ending theories...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series)#Discredited_theories



Not seen MI3 but I loved Cloverfield.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 19, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> yes it has got complicated but it is starting to make sense , and they are doing very well at making things make sense, but hey i guess you would have to watch it to realise that



my gf is an avid fan.  she sits, watching it, talking about random plot lines that I haven't followed, then when I look at her strange, she tries to explain 5 seasons worth of plot thread for 2 charecters and then gets bored when I stare at her blankly.  It seems like desperate housewives crossed with some random outer limits ep, to me...


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 19, 2009)

They have to let up on the Juliet vs Kate thing and the Jack vs Sawyer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 19, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> They have to let up on the Juliet vs Kate thing and the Jack vs Sawyer.



Yep. Boring. All the romantic crap really spoiled the first half of series 3.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

Jin's English 

(In case people didn't know, he is in fact korean-american).  He's doing a good impression of someone who's second langauge is English but they've learned it to a decent but not fluent extent.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I liked it 

I thought the Juliette "baby moment" was excellent 

I also think the Sawyer vs. Jack standoff will develop nicely ..... Jack looked so pissed-off with his workman uniform! Let's hope Sawyer will kill him in the face !!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, I liked it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 20, 2009)

BlackSpecs said:


> Well I liked it
> 
> I thought the Juliette "baby moment" was excellent
> 
> I also think the Sawyer vs. Jack standoff will develop nicely ..... Jack looked so pissed-off with his workman uniform! Let's hope Sawyer will kill him in the face !!!!




Jack is such a twat , he's spent the last few months drinking and pilling it up , comes back and expects everyone to think hes some great leader when he really hasnt got a clue , good on sawyer for putting him in his place


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah.  Sawyer is teh cool.


----------



## pboi (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Jin's English
> 
> (In case people didn't know, he is in fact korean-american).  He's doing a good impression of someone who's second langauge is English but they've learned it to a decent but not fluent extent.



my mate and I have a running joke, whenever we see Jin in something else we shout out.   he was in Angel as this evil lawyer..so funny     he gets around..such a harlot!


----------



## Structaural (Mar 20, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> They have to let up on the Juliet vs Kate thing and the Jack vs Sawyer.



Probably turn out to be really important, they've certainly made a big deal out of it all. There's something a bit poignant about it, the fact that they'd all moved on and then they're thrust back together.

I enjoyed that episode, you need to have character-ful episodes too. I loved all the WTF! looks when Jack et al turned up. Good to see child Ben, looking extra creepy and intense (have they recast the actor - he seemed even more Ben-like?). The island started healing adult Ben's wounds so maybe he's back in the islands good books. The implication that Ben has always known about the future (because he learnt it from the losties back in Darma time) is huge...I wonder how much he changed the future though..

I'm thinking the incident is to do with some big manipulation of time by Dharma that causes mad course correction and hence the dharma initiative have to be wiped out before they fuck the whole world (after all they were doing lots of time-travel experiments with rabbits and who knows what else). I like the theory that Faraday actually built the Orchid but I doubt that is true...


----------



## Structaural (Mar 20, 2009)

BlackSpecs said:


> Well I liked it
> 
> I thought the Juliette "baby moment" was excellent
> 
> I also think the Sawyer vs. Jack standoff will develop nicely ..... Jack looked so pissed-off with his workman uniform! Let's hope Sawyer will kill him in the face !!!!



That was hilarious. 'based on your aptitude test, we've decided janitor is just perfect for you' (or words to that effect). haha some doctor.

So it was Ethan, born by the Losties, killed by the Losties.


----------



## Brinxmat (Mar 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Not seen MI3 but I loved Cloverfield.



Especially the scene of handcam footage at the end, where you're looking out over the sea and see...'it'.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 20, 2009)

Solid episode (although it did seem to mainly consist of knowing looks / smiles throughout).

So Sun definitely isn't like the other Oceanic Six? Nice to see someone getting the upper hand on Ben for once.

Also, is this episode confirmation that Christian Shepherd is corporeal? He seemed to take the torch from Frank (unless I misread that scene).

Also good to see Sawyer finally laying down the law to Jack and pointing out Jack's failures. Sawyer's a conman, they're participating in a massive con as 'Dharma' = leave it to the pros Jack.

I still have problems with the baby being Ethan (the ages aren't right at all), but it was a great bit of reaction from Elizabeth Mitchell as Juliet.

Soon as I saw the boy taking Sayid's food, I thought 'Ben' (great casting, the eyes are perfect).

I'll piss myself if the next Episode begins with Sayid strangling child Ben through the bars like Homer and Bart Simpson. 

Good set-up episode.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 20, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Probably turn out to be really important, they've certainly made a big deal out of it all. There's something a bit poignant about it, the fact that they'd all moved on and then they're thrust back together.
> 
> I enjoyed that episode, you need to have character-ful episodes too. I loved all the WTF! looks when Jack et al turned up. Good to see child Ben, looking extra creepy and intense (have they recast the actor - he seemed even more Ben-like?). The island started healing adult Ben's wounds so maybe he's back in the islands good books. The implication that Ben has always known about the future (because he learnt it from the losties back in Darma time) is huge...I wonder how much he changed the future though..
> 
> I'm thinking the incident is to do with some big manipulation of time by Dharma that causes mad course correction and hence the dharma initiative have to be wiped out before they fuck the whole world (after all they were doing lots of time-travel experiments with rabbits and who knows what else). I like the theory that Faraday actually built the Orchid but I doubt that is true...



I agree I think the Jack-Sawyer thing will become important.  Sun has the potential to blow the whole thing open if and when Christian sends her back. 

This war - I hope the writers go the way I want them to and make this much bigger than Ben vs Widmore or something like that.  I think they are.  

It's just stupid to not have it all mean something huge because who gives a fuck who controls an island out in the Pacific?  I've changed my mind on Widmore.  I think he's not the guy we have been led to believe he is.  In fact I don't think any of this is like we think it is.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone have a different link for the latest episode please? The supernova one from earlier in the thread isn't working!


----------



## pboi (Mar 22, 2009)

www.eztv.it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Does anyone have a different link for the latest episode please? The supernova one from earlier in the thread isn't working!



Just torrent it.  Great TV like this ought to be watched in decent quality


----------



## miss direct (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know how to do that and my laptop has lots of problems so I would really prefer to watch it streaming if anyone knows a link. Been looking forward to watching this episode for days but been too exhausted all week till now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

miss direct said:


> I don't know how to do that and my laptop has lots of problems so I would really prefer to watch it streaming if anyone knows a link. Been looking forward to watching this episode for days but been too exhausted all week till now.



It's a piece of piss.

Install utorrent from utorrent.com
Go to isohunt.com
Search for lost
click on the one with lots of seeders
Download it and choose which drive.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 22, 2009)

Will it give my laptop viruses? It already has loads due to limewire downloading..


----------



## miss direct (Mar 22, 2009)

also, what do you mean "choose which drive"??


----------



## pboi (Mar 22, 2009)

www.eztv.it


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

miss direct said:


> also, what do you mean "choose which drive"??



CHoose where you want to save it.

And no, I've never got a virus from torrenting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2009)

Spoiler: oops



Just watching Lost on telly now.

I fucking knew it was Ethan.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Just watching Lost on telly now.
> 
> I fucking knew it was Ethan.



Um, spoiler tags please?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Um, spoiler tags please?



Didn't know we were doing spoiler tags. What with the title of the thread being "Lost Season 5 for those who've seen it" and things being quite openly talked about previously.

All the same, for you, I've edited.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 22, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Didn't know we were doing spoiler tags. What with the title of the thread being "Lost Season 5 for those who've seen it" and things being quite openly talked about previously.
> 
> All the same, for you, I've edited.



Fair enough.  Ignore me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Fair enough.  Ignore me.



Will do. 

So, never thought when I first started watching Lost all them years ago Jack and Dharma guy would be sat having a convo in a room together


----------



## miss direct (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, maybe I am thick, but I have managed to download the episode using utorrent. Took hours. But how do I watch it now?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 23, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Ok, maybe I am thick, but I have managed to download the episode using utorrent. Took hours. But how do I watch it now?



Use a media player like vlc http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## miss direct (Mar 23, 2009)

So I have to download something else as well? I thought you said this was easy peasy!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2009)

vlc will only take you about 30 secs to d/load 

install it then right click on the file and select ' open with ' then select vlc


----------



## miss direct (Mar 24, 2009)

I give up now. Downloaded 10 zillion things and still unable to actually watch the episode. Does anyone have a link to a live stream where I don't have to download anything? Please?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://watchloststreaming.com/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 24, 2009)

miss direct said:


> I give up now. Downloaded 10 zillion things and still unable to actually watch the episode. Does anyone have a link to a live stream where I don't have to download anything? Please?



You must have downloaded the wrong torrent - usually takes me about 10 mins to dl an episode and it's all easy peasee.


----------



## pboi (Mar 24, 2009)

3 things needed, not one zillion


VLC, utorrent, eztv.it


----------



## miss direct (Mar 24, 2009)

I love u ruffneck. Thank you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2009)

dam did think it was Thursday


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2009)

there a 3 sneak peaks up on dark ufo if you want a fix ......


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2009)

MAJOR RUMOUR / SPOILER FOR THE FINALE OF SEASON 5

you can click on the link but only click on the ' are you sure link '  if you are sure........

http://lostrumours.blogspot.com/


----------



## Structaural (Mar 25, 2009)

GTFO!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2009)

you read it did you ??

if its true could be mental


----------



## Structaural (Mar 25, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> you read it did you ??
> 
> if its true could be mental



No way, I'd hate to ruin it, I run from spoilers. Once I'd read it, I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about it. Bloody tempting though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2009)

im thinking maybe i should delete it to stop tempting peoples......


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 25, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> im thinking maybe i should delete it to stop tempting peoples......


to late
i've read it 

if its true and she did see that. then there are quite a few explanations. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2009)

yep 

id better shut up about it now lol


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 26, 2009)

fuck 


Anybody think anything of Sayid's purple shirt?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 26, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> fuck
> 
> 
> Anybody think anything of Sayid's purple shirt?



now what


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 26, 2009)

It's got to be the writers messing with our minds.  He can't be dead.

Sayid otoh something's up with him.  I wonder how long he'll live.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> fuck
> 
> 
> Anybody think anything of Sayid's purple shirt?



I was thinking how good looking Kate is in hippy clothing.


----------



## who_name_ (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone got a link for this weeks episode?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://watchloststreaming.com/

again 

google is your friend


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2009)

he cant be dead , but maybe this is why he turns out to be like he is now........


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 26, 2009)

Yesterday I was watching Dave again and I tell you what - Lost in season 2 was a whole different show than it is now.  The writers were heavily into the mythology and symbolism more than they are now.  Dave was an important episode, probably the most important one so far. 

There are lines in it that jump right out for having a deeper meaning.  I think we may have already been told the story of Lost.  Something is going on with this episode even if I can't figure it out.  I thought I'd write this out in case something hits somebody.



The show starts off with Hurley and Libby walking from right to left.  To me this signifies becoming aware of the 2 sides of the universe.  The writers have used this a lot.

Hurley explains he's "sick".  This leads to Libby helping him since hey she's a clinical psychologist.  BUT she's also shown to be a mental patient herself.  She tells Hurley to "get rid of it" (the food) and "change".  Hurley does and she asks him how he feels.  He says he feels "free".  Libby is shown to be a mental patient because the writers are telling us that's the problem - our way of thinking about what's right and wrong - what's well and what's sick - is itself wrong.

Next is a weird scene where Sun comes running by and says "They found something".  I immediately thought of the island but that's as far as I can go.  Still the line stood out not simply for the wording but the audible distinctness like the writers are wanting us to listen.  It didn't stop there - that something was the airdropped food.  Other lines that stood out were - "where did this come from?" 

Then Dave himself shows up.

Dave was missing his left slipper which is an obvious sign.  I took it that it means he's not from our side of the universe, our reality.  He's from the other side, the dark half.  But dark doesn't mean bad. 

I'm for CERTAIN the dialogue is coded when we see Dave at the mental institution at a basketball game.  He's yelling "dude dude I'm open".  However, Hurley's Dr Brooks says Dave is "negative".  This is a clever play on the word, I thought.  Dave from our perspective is negative, dark.  What's interesting here is when Dr Brooks wanted to prove to Hurley that Dave didn't exist by taking a polaroid it was daylight outside when Dave was there.  When Brooks showed the Daveless pic to Hurley it was dark outside.  Dave, of course, is not negative in how we would define it.  Dave is awareness.

Dave wanted Hurley to escape the institution which signifies our world - our way of thinking - our one sided universe.  

He says "you wanna get out of here with me - don't take the horse tranquilizer"  Hurley asks what he's talking about he says "I mean escape man".

Hurley goes to Sawyer to get meds.  Sawyer gives an interesting line.  He says he's "done trading" which incidentally is what Ben is talking about in the same episode.  Hurley wants the meds so he won't see the other side. 

Brooks insists Dave doesn't exist and he isn't a friend.  Dave tells Hurley the island isn't real.  When he's helping Hurley escape he asks him "can you taste that? that's freedom".  On the island he tells him to "wake up" and "the only way to bust out is tell your mind you don't believe any of this".  

The island and the stuff with Ben ties into this somehow.  The thing going on with Ben (Henry Gale) has the same feel to it (even on into the next episode SOS).  Ben says "this place is a joke", basically the same thing Dave is saying.  The lines that seem huge now are when Locke and Jack are discussing Ben.  Locke says about Ben that "he could have escaped" and "he came back to help".


----------



## who_name_ (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you ruffneck

each week is better, how many episodes are in this season?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2009)

16/17 is the finale double bubble


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2009)

Pretty shit again but a good end for a change


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Yesterday I was watching Dave again and I tell you what - Lost in season 2 was a whole different show than it is now.  The writers were heavily into the mythology and symbolism more than they are now.  Dave was an important episode, probably the most important one so far.



Trimming the seasons down a bit does seem to have forced them to trim out some of the mumbo jumbo. It sometimes feels like this series has been a bit more straightforward than previous ones, but then you remember that everyone is 30 years back in time for no discernible reason and you stop worrying about Lost becoming in any way sensible.

They've managed to cram so much into the show that what you get out of one episode can vary hugely based on how much attention you were paying to an episode you watched four years ago. I bet there's loads of stuff you'll only pick up on if you watch loads of episodes back-to-back, when Lost is finally over I'm gonna get the whole set of DVD's and start from the beginning


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah the shorter seasons definitely work better 

And I agree, when it's all finished I'm going to put my life on hold, stock up on substances and beers and watch the whole caboodle.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 26, 2009)

no zetv  novapoop


----------



## BlackSpecs (Mar 26, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> he cant be dead , but maybe this is why he turns out to be like he is now........



As Daniel Faraday said : What happened has happened and can't be changed ! 


I love Lost - it's the best thing on TV atm !!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2009)

Just got teh torrent.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2009)

BlackSpecs said:


> As Daniel Faraday said : What happened has happened and can't be changed !



I'm glad they've taken this approach to the time travel thing, I can't be doing with any stupid grandfather paradox shit thankyou very much.


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 27, 2009)

So by my feeble reckoning, that's the first conscious time change attempt, so unless he survived the shooting I'll be interested to see how they explain it.

Onwards and upwards folks!

Only another 24 episodes or so to go!


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 27, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm glad they've taken this approach to the time travel thing, I can't be doing with any stupid grandfather paradox shit thankyou very much.



I think it comes down to this.  Course correction stops anything different from happening.  And yet 'only fools are enslaved by time and space' (Not in Portland). 

 

Dave is telling us in his own way to do what we want.  We can change the timeline.  Dave is not from Portland.  Dave is from Starbordland. 

So are the whispers.   They're backwards, just as they should be if they were coming from the dark half of the universe.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 27, 2009)

What if it's hitting the fan now with Ben?  What if he can die? 

I don't think Ben calculated what happened with Sayid.  When Ben boarded flight 316 he looked at Sayid like he was surprised to see him on the plane.  I think Ben really doesn't know what's going on. 

I don't think Jacob is in charge anymore.  I really would like to know how Christian would have treated Ben had he made it to the big island.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 27, 2009)

shooting Ben does this no have a _back 2 the future _ thing not happen here?  If Ben dead then he can lead the massacre.  

Is Jin knocked out or dead too?

Sawyer - SHEEP


----------



## Structaural (Mar 27, 2009)

BlackSpecs said:


> Whatever happened, happened/QUOTE]
> 
> That's the name of next weeks episode...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunray (Mar 28, 2009)

Its obvious Ben didn't die, he's on the island remember.  Powers of recovery are immense there, look at Ishmail, he got the shit kicked out of him.

Ben committed genocide as he gassed the entire Dharma population of the island (including his dad) and then got Sayid to kill untold numbers of people.  Why was everyone so scared of him when Juliet was there?

I think a lot of the final answer was shown to everyone, plain as day some time ago.


----------



## pboi (Mar 28, 2009)

do you reckon it was Sayid who beat the shit out of Ben then?  before he ghot on the plane?

Ben killed all of the Dharma on the island...akin to wiping out a 'race'? I guess.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 28, 2009)

The writers have lied to us before about time travel.  Alternate realities might be the case.  The book Ben brought Sayid was A Separate Reality by Carlos Castaneda.  It might just be the writers playing with us again. 

It might be real though.  How Ben is pivotal to it all is a big question.  Usually course correction would still have the DHARMA Initiative killed off maybe by somebody else if that indeed is the important thing.  How does course correction know how to prioritize the importance of events?  If Ben was killed in 1977 I'd love to see him living in 2008 and set free from time.

_"A man of knowledge is free...he has no honor, no dignity, no family, no home, no country, but only life to be lived."--don Juan_

Something big has got to happen soon.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 28, 2009)

Christmas = righthanded dark half of the universe.

It's really not enough to just say there is another 'side'.  It makes sense that this is a major part of the show and it's been more than proven already.  It has to mean something.  I can't figure out what it means though.  The island must be a portal between the two sides of the universe - the light lefthanded side and the dark righthanded side.  In the show we've seen 'light' and 'left' as enlightenment while it would still be the reality as we know it - only as we know it.  At the same time we've seen 'darkness' or 'right' as being our problem.  There seems to be a play on the meanings of the words that don't come together.  True enlightenment would be that we come to understand the two sides of the universe - so the dark side would be new to us.

If there is a war I'd imagine it would be over possession of the island.  I can't get past the island, if it is a portal, being in our lefthanded light side of the universe.  Shouldn't it be in a neutral spot?  Maybe it exists in two places at once.  I'm not sure this war will be between people such as Widmore and Ben or Dharma and Others like has been suggested.  I think it's going to be between the two sides of the universe even if it does involve the Others.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 28, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> The writers have lied to us before about time travel.  Alternate realities might be the case.  The book Ben brought Sayid was A Separate Reality by Carlos Castaneda.  It might just be the writers playing with us again.
> 
> It might be real though.  How Ben is pivotal to it all is a big question.  Usually course correction would still have the DHARMA Initiative killed off maybe by somebody else if that indeed is the important thing.  How does course correction know how to prioritize the importance of events?  If Ben was killed in 1977 I'd love to see him living in 2008 and set free from time.
> 
> ...



heh, what, going back to live in 1970 wasn't quite big.

I'm still coming to terms with Sayid's purple shirt.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunray said:


> heh, what, going back to live in 1970 wasn't quite big.
> 
> I'm still coming to terms with Sayid's purple shirt.



I mentioned the shirt to my sister and she hit me with something I didn't notice.  My first thought was of royalty.  She said it reminded her of Jesus and that Sayid was made to stand like he was on a cross.  I totally missed that.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 28, 2009)

> Sayid's purple shirt.



 what the big thing about purple shirt?

Thanks.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 29, 2009)

It's just so purple.


----------



## pboi (Mar 29, 2009)

like a bar of cadburys


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope there is something interesting in this and not just a "oh he didnt die"

Shouldnt he have shot him in the head?


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Mar 29, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hope there is something interesting in this and not just a "oh he didnt die"
> 
> Shouldnt he have shot him in the head?



too messy for tele? nah seriously, with Sayed being a killer himself wouldnt he know how to kill. making sure ben was dead. Or did he deliberately miss the heart by a teeny bit... i would find it odd if sayed didnt actually kill him in that scene.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2009)

I kind of hope he is dead for good and it doesnt just turn into a "come back to life because of the magical island" thing. 

I want this to end well after the rather bullshit BSG ending.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 30, 2009)

Solid episode with a great ending.

Brilliant to see William Sanderson as the Island torturer (E.B. Farnhum gone native!). 

I fear for Sayid surviving the series, no-one can be this bad-assed and get away without some comeback.

The kid playing young Ben was very good in this episode, I nearly felt sympathy for him.

Re: Shooting Ben in the chest, rather than in the head - it's pretty tricky to shoot someone in the head with a pistol (regardless of how skilled an assassin you are). Sayid hit the central mass, ensuring the target went down (although if he really wanted him dead he'd have finished him off, I'm guessing it was a bit much for him).

Jin's just knocked out, as far as I can tell.

Regarding Ben's injuries (pre-flight), I think that was probably more likely Desmond or Penny than Sayid.

Finally, the poster above talking about 'Dave' - the show-runners of Lost have said it's an important episode, and several large chunks of dialogue were taken out before airing as it was felt they 'gave too much away too early'.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah Sayid is pretty fucked on both sides as the hostiles have a connection to Ben and might not take too kindly to him shooting him either. But maybe he's just in nutter mode now and will go and cause loads of other trouble...

I was trying to remember where I knew the actress who plays Llana from, she's in that new series New Amsterdam (recently cancelled like Journeyman, I think sci-fi series have been done to death): Zuleikha Robinson.


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 30, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Finally, the poster above talking about 'Dave' - the show-runners of Lost have said it's an important episode, and several large chunks of dialogue were taken out before airing as it was felt they 'gave too much away too early'.



I know.  I can't get over how the show's fans are getting played by the writers.  Lindelof and Cuse have occupied people's minds with trivial stuff that doesn't mean much compared to the big things - like what the island is and _*why*_ there would be a war - and that theoretical physics (mirror matter) is one of the main constructs of the show.

I'm not saying the fans should have noticed mirror matter first thing, I didn't, but it's already been spotted and explained by people who are onto it and it's been a part of the show ever since - and hardly anybody accepts it.  

Just looking at the fanbase across the internet - the fans want to keep it simple.  They want a tame show with down to earth answers to things.  For this show to make any sense it can't be.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2009)

For me, I like being intrigued, I love the theories, but I don't really want to work it out. I want to get played by the writers.  

Was the ending of Sixth Sense as good if you'd worked it out before?


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 30, 2009)

I want young Ben to get killed.  It would break the rules.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 31, 2009)

If Sayid couldn't kill a ten year old kid at point blank range, he'd be a pretty crap assassian.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets be fair to Sayid, this is an Island that can move through SPACE and TIME, its not going to break a sweat protecting a small child from a 9mm round


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I mentioned the shirt to my sister and she hit me with something I didn't notice.  My first thought was of royalty. She said it reminded her of Jesus and that Sayid was made to stand like he was on a cross.  I totally missed that.



I did notice the crucifiction imagery, not sure what to make of it though. I suppose Sayid is a figure who willingly takes the sin of others upon himself, doing nasty things that need to be done but which nobody else wants to do. Unlike Jesus he saves people from sin before the fact rather than afterwards, hence the bit with the chicken at the beginning of the episode...

...ooh I quite like that. Not often I bother coming up with my own list theories


----------



## Structaural (Apr 2, 2009)

oh what an episode... I'll say no more until more of you have watched it.


----------



## Santino (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 2, 2009)

Yay.  Can't wait.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 2, 2009)

before anyone asks

http://watchloststreaming.com/



i will be watching it at lunchtime


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 2, 2009)

disappointed


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 2, 2009)

i liked the time travel arguement


----------



## Structaural (Apr 2, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> before anyone asks
> 
> http://watchloststreaming.com/
> 
> ...



I watched most on the train, and the last ten minutes hiding in the toilet 

I just realised I'd never seen the episode where Ben turns up as Henry Gale, the only one I missed...just downloading them for later, I can watch that Dave one again too.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 2, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> disappointed



I thought you might be


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 2, 2009)

hmm not a bad ep.....

i like the time talk and miles getting stumped....


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Miles & Hurley conversation 

and the end


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 2, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I thought you might be



The clock is ticking down on Lost.  If the writers never answer the magic island stuff I think it will ruin the whole show. 


How did you guys like Jack's fuckoff attitude?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 2, 2009)

chill dude, there's series six to come and the finale is being directed by M. Night Shyamala. 

A lot of the magic explaining will probably be part of the great reveal. They don't want to give too much away...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 3, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> How did you guys like Jack's fuckoff attitude?



It's certainly given him more of an edge, I liked his explanation to Kate (and Juliet) about why he won't save Ben for the second time and that he doesn't know his purpose yet.

This was also the first Kate-centric episode in a while that didn't piss me off.

(Incidentally, how hot is off-island Kate? Especially in the supermarket )

Miles and Hurley's conversation was great, I love how Miles eventually came round to Hurley's level of confusion after thinking he'd had it sorted in his head.

Finally, watching Richard carry Ben into the temple gave me chills, and not entirely sure why (and no, it wasn't because he was alluding to taking little Ben's innocence )


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

Structaural said:


> chill dude, there's series six to come and the finale is being directed by M. Night Shyamala.



Is that a joke?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

One of the later episodes is called 'Some Like it Hoth'; will it be a star wars tribute episode?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is that a joke?


----------



## Santino (Apr 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> One of the later episodes is called 'Some Like it Hoth'; will it be a star wars tribute episode?


----------



## Santino (Apr 6, 2009)

*Whatever Happened, Happened*

I liked the way that the shooting of Ben was handled. I was worried that it was there to pad out the series a bit, introduce a bit of false will-he-die tension, but it turns out to be Important to the overall story, with whatever is going to happen to him in the temple.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder what'll happen in there, I hope it's like 36th Chamber of Shaolin 

Well the temple is alluded to be Hades (the smoke monster being Cerberus). I'm wondering if our Losties won't go right back in time and establish some mythology. Sawyer as Hercules etc.... I did smoke a lot yesterday ...


----------



## Santino (Apr 6, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I'm wondering if our Losties won't go right back in time and establish some mythology. Sawyer as Hercules etc....


No.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought, as Richard was carrying the wounded child into the temple, that he hesitated, as if unwilling to do Whatever It Is to Ben. Did anyone else notice that? Or was it just a hesitation to ensure that the viewers spotted where it was that Richard was taking him?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 6, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought, as Richard was carrying the wounded child into the temple that he hesitated, as if unwilling to do Whatever It Is to Ben. Did anyone else notice that? Or was it just a hesitation to ensure that the viewers spotted where it was that Richard was taking him?



I thought that was because he had to lean forward and then slam backwards to open the door...

When Sawyer and Kate said yes it's okay you can take him, I'm sure Richard smiled a little bit...


----------



## Santino (Apr 6, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought, as Richard was carrying the wounded child into the temple that he hesitated, as if unwilling to do Whatever It Is to Ben. Did anyone else notice that? Or was it just a hesitation to ensure that the viewers spotted where it was that Richard was taking him?


He did seem to think that it was a Big Thing to do. Like the point of no return.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 6, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I thought that was because he had to lean forward and then slam backwards to open the door...
> 
> When Sawyer and Kate said yes it's okay you can take him, I'm sure Richard smiled a little bit...



I didn't notice him smiling, but I did notice how he stressed the need for Kate and Sawyer to agree before taking the child. I thought that was just so that Richard was not taking any responsibility for the monster which was going to be created, and so that the viewer would be shown that it was their fault, and they were the baddies, and created Ben.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought that too, like inviting Dracula into your house...

this week's is called Dead is Dead which is interesting in light of a resurrected Locke.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> I didn't notice him smiling, but I did notice how he stressed the need for Kate and Sawyer to agree before taking the child. I thought that was just so that Richard was not taking any responsibility for the monster which was going to be created, and so that the viewer would be shown that it was their fault, and they were the baddies, and created Ben.



By which logic it was Jack who was ultimately responsible, having refused to treat Ben. He thought he was doing good by allowing Ben to die so he couldn't grow up into the evil genocidal maniac we all know and love, but it appears he's done exactly the opposite 

I reckon he'll be quite upset when he finds out...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2009)

ahh but jack is such a twat and continues to become more twat-like each and every week


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> ahh but jack is such a twat and continues to become more twat-like each and every week



We never liked him in our house.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the biggest question posed about the show now is where exactly Claire's mum is supposed to be from. From her accent, I'm guessing it's late 19th century London, which makes her some kind of time traveller too.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Is that a joke?



http://blog.lostpedia.com/2009/04/m-night-shyamalan.html


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2009)

just a thought , now apparently Ben wont be able to remember anything ( READ : COPOUT : ) but if he did , he would remember Kate being kind to him and trying to save his life. Now if you go back to season 3 when Kate , Jack and Sawyer were held captive , Ben gives Kate a new dress and Breakky on the beach. 

could his recognition be something to do with the kind treatment Ben gave her then ?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

Augie March said:


> I think the biggest question posed about the show now is where exactly Claire's mum is supposed to be from. From her accent, I'm guessing it's late 19th century London, which makes her some kind of time traveller too.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> just a thought , now apparently Ben wont be able to remember anything ( READ : COPOUT : ) but if he did , he would remember Kate being kind to him and trying to save his life. Now if you go back to season 3 when Kate , Jack and Sawyer were held captive , Ben gives Kate a new dress and Breakky on the beach.
> 
> could his recognition be something to do with the kind treatment Ben gave her then ?



Maybe, or he's still to evolve a relationship to the Losties and they tell him loads of stuff because they feel guilty.

I was thinking about the Purge the other day. The gas attack station (possibly part of the Orchid I can't remember off hand) was built by the DI so they were obviously intending to wipe out the Hostiles. I guess the Hostiles got there first. Ben, really, only gassed his dad.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

Also why do only the Losties travel in time and everyone else stays put? 
Not been 'initiated' in the Temple? Being actually born on the island? hmm doesn't wash with Locke... being born next to a electromagnetic anomaly, therefore being more affected by the mirrormatter?...


----------



## Sadken (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice one, Jack, you fucking cock!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> ahh but jack is such a twat and continues to become more twat-like each and every week



That's why I'm looking forward to him finding out he's responsible for it all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the idea that the dharma skeletons include those of sawyer etc.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

I reckon the losties are all going to join the Others before then, then we get to find out more about the others...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I reckon the losties are all going to join the Others before then, then we get to find out more about the others...



I can forsee a scenario in which the Losties feel they are influencing time too much (whether they actually are or not) and avoid the purge by going into hiding in the forests.

Seeing more of the Others' hierarchy would be cool.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I can forsee a scenario in which the Losties feel they are influencing time too much (whether they actually are or not) and avoid the purge by going into hiding in the forests.




or the temple perhaps........?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> or the temple perhaps........?



It seemed from the previous episode that the Temple was pretty 'exclusive', so there would have to be a big shift in the Others' attitudes to the Losties for them to be granted access to the Temple.

I get the feeling that we won't be seeing the inside of the temple until close to the end of Lost (perhaps the final face-off between Widmore and Ben takes place there?)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW , great episode


----------



## Structaural (Apr 9, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> WOW , great episode



shit, fuck, it's today, *goes to download*


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 9, 2009)

Structaural said:


> shit, fuck, it's today, *goes to download*



I hope it is better than last weeks. Apart from the Ben subplot it was defo a 'filler' episode.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

pretty cool. all sorts of stuff happening.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I hope it is better than last weeks. Apart from the Ben subplot it was defo a 'filler' episode.




it was much better than last weeks imo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't wait to watch it


----------



## who_name_ (Apr 9, 2009)

anyone got a supernova link because that loststreaming website keeps freezing on me??


----------



## Structaural (Apr 9, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> it was much better than last weeks imo



Oh good, though I didn't have a problem with last weeks filler ep. Plenty of Kate , found out what happened to Aaron, bit more temple/Others intrigue... helps build the tension... though I wish I could ignore it until the end and then download the entire season at once, though I'm rewatching series 2 as it makes a bit more sense now...

Hmm I've got this on the phone, do I watch it on the way home on a little screen, or wait until about 9pm to watch it on Hi-Def with Ms S? 
I think I'll do both if it's a good one...


----------



## who_name_ (Apr 9, 2009)

what an episode...

Why is john so special?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I'm losing faith in Lost.  

They better start into the good stuff soon.  Enough of this shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I think I'm losing faith in Lost.
> 
> They better start into the good stuff soon.  Enough of this shit.


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2009)

That's what happens when you try and see too much in something.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 14, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I think I'm losing faith in Lost.
> 
> They better start into the good stuff soon.  Enough of this shit.



Bollox.

This is the best of the series so far, its tense, action packed.  You get to learn secrets, there's a sense of urgency even when nothings happening.

Currently we are all being forced to think that Ben is good, we see that he is more than some genocidal maniac.  There is a war going on and its all twisted into itself.  

I still think that I've figured it all out and nothing has happened to change that.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 14, 2009)

Alex B said:


> That's what happens when you try and see too much in something.



This show will SUCK if they keep it Neverland and leave it at that.  Anybody can ramble on a story like kids do.  The real art will be if they make it all mean something.


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> This show will SUCK if they keep it Neverland and leave it at that.  Anybody can ramble on a story like kids do.  The real art will be if they make it all mean something.


What kind of thing do you think it could mean?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2009)

does it have to mean anything rather than good entertainment ? which i think it excells at btw.....


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> does it have to mean anything rather than good entertainment ? which i think it excells at btw.....


Exactly. It's a cool story that makes you go 'ooohh' every so often.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex B said:


> What kind of thing do you think it could mean?



You get what I'm saying right?  It's easy as pie to put dots on a page - it's harder and much more impressive to connect them especially since they've had 6 years to do it.  They're the ones that put up the big expectations early on by their stated commitment to science - that and flirting with all the great novels.  I'm just saying - we know they've been working on other projects and with Lost such a big success already I wonder if they'll go the cheap way out.  

They're getting sloppier with continuity that's for sure and that doesn't bode well.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

I am enjoying this series the most actually.  Dead is Dead was a FANTASTIC episode.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Exactly. It's a cool story that makes you go 'ooohh' every so often.



This ^^^

Lost is ok but I do wish they'd hurry up and finish it soon.  One more season? is that correct? I see it as a challenge now to stick with it rather than a show I really, really enjoy, watching the wire on BBC2 has thoroughly trumped Lost in that department.


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> You get what I'm saying right?


I'm not sure that I do get you're saying right.

It's a sci-fi/fantasy story about some characters, and there's a big mystery at its heart: what is the island? At the end there will probably be a big reveal, and we will find out what happens to the characters. Whatever the island is, it will be a made up sci-fi thing, because that's the premise of the programme. (That might disappoint some people, but it isn't as if we haven't been warned by events so far to expect a made up sciencey explanation, and that's the only option apart from a rubbish cop out 'it was all a dream'-style ending.)

I don't think this talk of it 'meaning something' really, well, means anything.

I think that given the complexity of the time travelling (not just the literal time travelling, but the flashbacks and flashforwards), it has been remarkably consistent. Check out Heroes for poorly thought out time travel and flashbacks.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I think that given the complexity of the time travelling (not just the literal time travelling, but the flashbacks and flashforwards), it has been remarkably consistent. Check out Heroes for poorly thought out time travel and flashbacks.




Agreed.  I was very much enjoying how the riddles are gradually solving themsleves.


----------



## pboi (Apr 15, 2009)

but what about the gigantic 4 toe foot made out of stone.


that still gets me everytime


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> but what about the gigantic 4 toe foot made out of stone.
> 
> 
> that still gets me everytime


There's definitely some connection to ancient Egypt (or similar) that will feature in the final explanation.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 15, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> You get what I'm saying right?  It's easy as pie to put dots on a page - it's harder and much more impressive to connect them especially since they've had 6 years to do it.  They're the ones that put up the big expectations early on by their stated commitment to science - that and flirting with all the great novels.  I'm just saying - we know they've been working on other projects and with Lost such a big success already I wonder if they'll go the cheap way out.
> 
> They're getting sloppier with continuity that's for sure and that doesn't bode well.



I'd have to disagree, I'm struggling to think of any definite continuity errors in the show thus far (unless you're referring to Ben not remembering the Losties or being shot by Sayid, in which case I'd argue that either a) he's lying, or b) whatever healed him also made him forget the incidents).

In terms of 'dots connecting', that has already started (at least a season ago too), little mysteries are being resolved all the time this season, soon it will only be the big things left (dovetailing nicely into the final season).

I have faith 

Also, the showrunners (Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse) have already started to write the finale, so I'm not sure upcoming projects would distract them too much. JJ Abrams may claim most of the publicity for Lost, but it's these two guys that are the driving force behind Lost and they will want to make sure the ending does the rest of the show justice.


----------



## Santino (Apr 15, 2009)

I always enjoy it when The Octagon posts on this thread because its like one of the Dharma stations has turned up for a chat.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 15, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I'd have to disagree, I'm struggling to think of any definite continuity errors in the show thus far



There's been a shit load.  Even at the beginning of the show in season 1.  Remember the haircuts?  Damon explained that the hairstylist got carried away.   

Since then there's been lots - so many I'd have to look them up.  There's been dialog errors in flashbacks.

Production errors are another thing.  Who accidentally films a stage hand RIGHT NEXT TO A MAJOR CHARACTER? <--- that was some chick next to Sun when Sun saw Christian a few shows ago.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2009)

in the nicest way possible mate i fear you have far far too much time on your hands


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Blatantly


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2009)

So who do you reckon the people on the plane are who hit Lapidus?

'What lies in the shadow of the statue?'


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

who where the guys in the van then?
bens men?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 16, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> This show will SUCK if they keep it Neverland and leave it at that.  Anybody can ramble on a story like kids do.  The real art will be if they make it all mean something.



Bollocks, you're far too invested in 'what it all means' and quite possibly unhealthily obsessed with it all (that stage hand only shows up when you up the gamma in the footage by around 200%). I know I am. 
Most of us care about the characters, as well though, we've been watching them for 6 years now, and it's quite obvious to me that they have an story that will end well. It might not go the way you want it, but then you're not writing it.

I'm re-watching series 2 at the moment (and discovered an unseen episode) - up to episode 14 and what makes Lost brilliant is not the mysteries, they're just the glue, it's the characters, the characterisations and the acting. It's a powerful series and relies on hardly anything particularly weird to affect you with strong emotion. I forgot how touching that pre-Ben series was. 

What is interesting about S2 is how we now know that probably all the Losties, especially the Lefties, are being manipulated in their flashbacks to ensure that they get on that island in the future and go back in time. I'm just wondering who's doing the manipulations. Probably the Others, or maybe some of them are Widmore's and some are Ben's. 
Like Charlie's mum saying 'you're special Charlie, you're going to save us all'. And Jack's wife when she leaves him saying 'you'll always need something to fix' and looking geniunely upset that she's leaving him, like she is 'supposed' to leave him but doesn't want to...
I think Kate will be a leader of the others at some point, she killed her father, the island made/brought things for her (her horse) is a good tracker and is not afraid to kill.
They've alot of history to get through to bring us up to 2005 and that may turn out to be the past as well, maybe that first ever episode was our Losties being brought to the island for the 2nd time, Jack woke up in the jungle like he'd been teleported...blah blah


----------



## Structaural (Apr 16, 2009)

Alex B said:


> So who do you reckon the people on the plane are who hit Lapidus?
> 
> 'What lies in the shadow of the statue?'



I like the theory that they are Dharma agents and the statue they are referring to is outside the Dharma offices in Michigan... though they are probably Widmore's. That bloke who was shot by Ben might have been wearing a bulletproof vest.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2009)

what was the symbol on the back of the jackets of the blokes who wlaked widmore to the sub when he was about to get banished ? 

looked like an aztec pyramid....


----------



## Structaural (Apr 16, 2009)

weird eh? Anyone seen last nights yet?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> who where the guys in the van then?
> bens men?



Did you notice the change in the audio when they switched camera shots from Miles to that guy? 

Is this more evidence that LOST is turning to shit?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Bollocks, you're far too invested in 'what it all means'



I don't think it's too much to expect them to have come up with a solution to the riddle when they're the ones that gave us reason to believe they would.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 16, 2009)

I do think that part of the reason 2/3 suffered was that they were transitional series, series 1 was all about the characters and their past, 2/3 were trying to bring in the main plot.  ONce you get to 4/5 the main plot's actually in full swing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> ?
> 
> Is this more evidence that LOST is turning to shit?




well im still enjoying it


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> I don't think it's too much to expect them to have come up with a solution to the riddle when they're the ones that gave us reason to believe they would.


What riddle? The island has mysterious properties, and the explanation for those powers will be some weird made up thing, possibly alluding to a historical or mythical phenomenon, like Atlantis or something.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 16, 2009)

Loved this episode !!!! The "Miles-Hurley-Team" shows why the writers of Lost are amongst the best ! 

.....and finally the episode's title made sense 

As always the last 10 seconds leave you begging for more !

8/10


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 16, 2009)

Alex B said:


> What riddle? The island has mysterious properties, and the explanation for those powers will be some weird made up thing, possibly alluding to a historical or mythical phenomenon, like Atlantis or something.



The point being that to say 'hey this island is atlantis' isn't the answer to why it's so important and for instance what light and dark has to do with anything.  

Come on that's more important than who Kate's hooking up with.  I just don't want them to klingon out on us.  If they allude to something they need to answer up.


----------



## who_name_ (Apr 16, 2009)

How did daniel get on the sub? 

Brilliant episode and brilliant show and anyone who thinks otherwise..what you on this thread for anyway then?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 16, 2009)

Ewoks suck dude


----------



## Santino (Apr 17, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> The point being that to say 'hey this island is atlantis' isn't the answer to why it's so important and for instance what light and dark has to do with anything.
> 
> Come on that's more important than who Kate's hooking up with.  I just don't want them to klingon out on us.  If they allude to something they need to answer up.


I didn't say that 'this is Atlantis' would be the answer, I suggested that it might be alluded to in the big reveal. I honestly have no idea what you expect them to do other than provide a sci-fi explanation for time travelling and healing.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 17, 2009)

who_name_ said:


> How did daniel get on the sub?
> 
> Brilliant episode and brilliant show and anyone who thinks otherwise..what you on this thread for anyway then?



I wouldn't say it was brilliant.  It was pretty good, but Dead is Dead was way out ahead for me.


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm hanging in there, I've invested too much time in this programme to not know how everything fits together. But I'm getting a bit disappointed about how they're not tying up loose ends. 

I wanna know how they're going to explain Clancy Brown's appearances both in Iraq and then in the bunker pushing the buttons


----------



## Structaural (Apr 17, 2009)

I reckon Daniel became part of the science team and has been out on the sub probably to meet a young Desmond and then came back. Or he went and built the Lamp Post...


----------



## Sadken (Apr 17, 2009)

LilJen said:


> But I'm getting a bit disappointed about how they're not tying up loose ends.



Even though they very much are?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah we seem to be getting a bundle of answers each ep


but still more questions.......


----------



## Structaural (Apr 17, 2009)

There's still 21 episodes to go, that's 14 hours of tales without ads.


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 17, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Even though they very much are?



Meh

The sickness thing was rather rubbish if you ask me

And as said, I still don't know why Clancy Brown was on the island when he was previously in Iraq?

Why was Libby in the mental institution with Hurley and how come she gave Desmond the boat?


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 17, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Meh
> 
> The sickness thing was rather rubbish if you ask me
> 
> ...



Libby's case looks to be a different thing altogether.  The writers have said some to the effect that the Clancy Brown thing is just the way things happened.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 17, 2009)

4 
8
15
16
23

oh wait it's smugged.  

42


----------



## Santino (Apr 17, 2009)

What lies in the shadow of the statue? 

I must know!


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe that is a reference to the smoke monster?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 18, 2009)

There was a statue, a huge fuck off statue, after John goes down the well, there is a white flash and the well disappears. Miles looks up and sees it.  Its shown for few seconds, on the wall where the smoke thing comes out its shown being offered something by Anubis.

The statue is Anubis from behind. Anubis is associated with the afterlife and is the protector of the dead.

No shadow is cast.


----------



## Santino (Apr 18, 2009)

Sunray said:


> There was a statue, a huge fuck off statue, after John goes down the well, there is a white flash and the well disappears. Miles looks up and sees it.  Its shown for few seconds, on the wall where the smoke thing comes out its shown being offered something by Anubis.
> 
> The statue is Anubis from behind. Anubis is associated with the afterlife and is the protector of the dead.
> 
> No shadow is cast.


That was the four-toed statue from Season 2.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

I knew miles was going to be connected to that guy


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> One of the later episodes is called 'Some Like it Hoth'; will it be a star wars tribute episode?





"I'm going to write it for him"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 19, 2009)

That was another quality episode


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2009)

cos ewoks totally suck dude 


but now a 2 week wait


----------



## who_name_ (Apr 20, 2009)

2 week wait again? it not on this week?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 21, 2009)

who_name_ said:


> 2 week wait again? it not on this week?



  29th of April ......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 21, 2009)

Cocksticks. American TV schedule makers suck.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 21, 2009)

It might go out on April 26 on some networks. But yeah, boo.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 23, 2009)

I just finished re-watching series 2 and I reckon Walt told the Others loads of future stuff as that seems to be one of his gifts. Hence the runway being built...


----------



## Santino (Apr 23, 2009)

It would seem a waste of the whole premise of Series 5 if time-travelling to the 1970s wasn't the vehicle for The Others' knowledge of the future.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 23, 2009)

I swear I read something about how the names of the characters give clues to what the story's about and what it's trying to convey.  I just came across this fella.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Alpert


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 23, 2009)

no episode this week


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 24, 2009)

There was a Lost special this week ..... The story of the Oceanic 6. Anyone knows if this is worth seeing or shouldn't I bother !?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 24, 2009)

i saw it yesterday , it basically tells the O6 story in chronological order , wasnt particularly good but brings you up to speed for the end of the series


----------



## Sadken (Apr 24, 2009)

What is with this bullshit no episode some weeks bullshit?  They'd never do that with Inspector Lindley.


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2009)

At least they're not doing that bollocks of splitting the whole series into two parts with about 6 weeks between them.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 24, 2009)

Mmmmmm, there is that I suppose.  That has fucked me with Heroes, I thought that there were only about 13 episodes in series 3, now I see that there are about 24?!


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah that pissed me of royally. I think they are just spreading the season time out as there are not as many episodes as previous seasons.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 24, 2009)

link to the lost special, oceanic 6:
http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=9c19b3932c2421c63c62


----------



## Structaural (Apr 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> It would seem a waste of the whole premise of Series 5 if time-travelling to the 1970s wasn't the vehicle for The Others' knowledge of the future.



That'll work for everything up to the point when the Losties went back to the 70s but not for what is happening on the island in the present time. Ben seemed to have foreknowledge that a plane (that he was on) would land on Hydra, our 70s lot (the Lefties) don't know about that. 
This may have come from Walt as they let him go just before they start building the runway (Ben to Michael before they go on the boat: 'we got more from Walt than we'd ever imagined'), he's already dreamed of what happened to Locke when Locke visited him.
It could be that the Other's have many ways to find out the future, maybe they actually have the ability to change time, that's what makes them Others, maybe...
Working my way through series 3 now, I wonder how much Juliet knows of the past...


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2009)

Structaural said:


> That'll work for everything up to the point when the Losties went back to the 70s but not for what is happening on the island in the present time. Ben seemed to have foreknowledge that a plane (that he was on) would land on Hydra, our 70s lot (the Lefties) don't know about that.


Good point. But perhaps by telling the Others how they got there, i.e. on a plane that was crashing (from which they then vanished) and had Ben on it, they might work out that a runway was required. Hmm.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 24, 2009)

hmm, could be.

I'm wondering how the Others will gain this information... 

I'm also wondering now if all our Losties were born on the island and that's why they move in time...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm thinking that the 70's losties days with the Dharma Initiative are becoming very numbered and perhaps some of them escape and seek refuge with the others . They  then tell them about what will happen in the future and this is how the others know whats coming


----------



## Santino (Apr 24, 2009)

I imagine that almost everyone will be back in the 'present' at the beginning of Series 6 (or perhaps after an episode or two).


----------



## Structaural (Apr 24, 2009)

I think the 'Incident' will be something to do with our lot and is thought to have happened pre-1980, but they haven't finished the Swan yet... it's gotta have something to do with that nuke surely (as Dharma probably don't know of its existence)....

Though the Dharma purge is some time in the future... nearer 1990.

'What lies in the shadow of the Statue?'  Ben lies all the time   or the Well - that was just behind it, or the Jughead. I think those asking it are Dharma - trying to get the island back and even though Widmore and Ben are enemies I reckon they both want to protect the island, they're both Others after all. So that could be the war, or it's more in keeping with the mirrormatter and is a war between dark and light, with factions of each in each group (the Others aren't homogenous for instance, plenty of in-fighting). 

Notice that the Others usually burn their dead...


----------



## Santino (Apr 27, 2009)

I wonder if Daniel went to see his mum in the 1970s.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

She would still be leader of the others with Widmore no?

New one tonight! Looks like a good one. Trailer:


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2009)

Structaural said:


> She would still be leader of the others with Widmore no?


I... I don't know. But she ought to have given birth to Daniel already, and we don't think he was born on the island because he suffered nosebleeds much less than Miles or Charlotte.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I... I don't know. But she ought to have given birth to Daniel already, and we don't think he was born on the island because he suffered nosebleeds much less than Miles or Charlotte.



That was length of time spent on island but he could have been moved off-island quite quick or as you say, born off island. I reckon Widmore is his dad.

That's something they haven't made much of, but it seems going by Elly and Widmore that there's usually two leaders of the Others, a man and a woman. Makes me think there's much more to Juliet than we think...

I'm wondering how the Others were getting off island as they didn't have the sub until the purge, probably. Maybe Widmore was still in charge then as he seems to have been taken off island by the sub in control of Ben.
I'm thinking that the hatch explosion (I'm working through series 3 at the moment) might have left loads of Others stranded in the real world too and they want to get back. I think the Swan kept the island more fixed in time/space. 

Looks like it's all going to kick off tonight...


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope Daniel does some more talking in a gruff whisper.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2009)

its the 100th ep tonight called 'The variable' which is directly linked to what i think is the best ever episode ' The constant'


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I hope Daniel does some more talking in a gruff whisper.



 Wasn't that his voice in Saving Private Ryan too?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 29, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> its the 100th ep tonight called 'The variable' which is directly linked to *what i think is the best ever episode ' The constant' *



^ This is correct. Wonder if we'll see Desmond again then?


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2009)

It has been hinted that Daniel had travelled in time even before we met him in Season 4.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm, I like it, that line from the Constant: "If anything goes wrong, Desmond Hume will be my constant" makes me wonder... as if he was up to something already...


----------



## Santino (Apr 29, 2009)

And there was that ex-girlfriend who went into a timey-wimey coma (and whose care is paid for by Charles Widmore) - that suggests he's been fucking around with time travel for a while.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 29, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> its the 100th ep tonight called 'The variable' which is directly linked to what i think is the best ever episode ' The constant'



Agreed, The Constant was one of my favourite televisual episodes ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well its no Constant but its still pretty good .


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

How have you watched it already?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2009)

it was up on usenet at 3.55am ( admittedtly earliest ive ever seen it ) and with a 20mb connection it only takes 3.5 mins to d/load


----------



## Structaural (Apr 30, 2009)

Day off here in Holland (Queen's Day). Just waiting for usenet to finish d/l the 720p version (13 mins), then I'm watching it . 

I hear the last episode of this series will be called The Incident...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Spoiler: regarding the variable



if dans plan works then surely the energy rift will be blown open anyway with no way to contain it therefore the end of the world?? all this trying to change time is what causes the incidednt in the first place


----------



## Structaural (Apr 30, 2009)

Not a patch on the constant, but a great eppy, I can't believe what Farraday says to Chang


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Spoiler: re dan



yeah but if miles hadnt interjected Pierre may have believed Dan then this could have stopped the incident 


oh miles


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

Can#t wait to torrent this tonight


----------



## Structaural (Apr 30, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah but if miles hadnt interjected Pierre may have believed Dan then this could have stopped the incident
> 
> 
> oh miles



init, butwe're getting a bit spoilery now, but I still think that whatever they do it won't change anything. I think the only thing that can be changed is the present (2007), but that's just what I think...


----------



## who_name_ (Apr 30, 2009)

What's he going to do now for those who've seen it yet? think the last 2 episodes is on 1 night..double.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 30, 2009)

Alex B said:


> It has been hinted that Daniel had travelled in time even before we met him in Season 4.



Judging from his sudden hair growth in the short space of time between him watching the fake Oceanic crash on the telly and Widmore visiting him, I'd say you're probably right.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 30, 2009)

Another Lost mind fuck !  Loved it !!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 30, 2009)

Good episode


----------



## Sadken (May 1, 2009)

Veeeeeeeeeeery good episode.  Daniel is a great character, I think.  He might even be my favourite now that Sawyer is so fucking boring all the time.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

I like Sawyer.  It's Jack who needs to be killed in the face.  The tedious cunt


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I like Faraday too.

One of my favourite moments in this series is in "This Place is Death" when Charlotte is semi-conscious and tells Faraday that she lived there when she was young, and remembers this crazy old man who she thinks was him


----------



## Sadken (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I like Sawyer.  It's Jack who needs to be killed in the face.  The tedious cunt



Oh, Christ yeah.  Unbelievably so.  Since day 1 as well.  Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of love for Sawyer but he seems to have dropped off with the cracks recently.


----------



## Sadken (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, I like Faraday too.
> 
> One of my favourite moments in this series is in "This Place is Death" when Charlotte is semi-conscious and tells Faraday that she lived there when she was young, and remembers this crazy old man who she thinks was him



See, this is a prime example of how anyone who has said on this thread "why aren't they giving us answers" is a bit of a bellend because they are.  They really, really, very, very clearly are.  Sometimes they take 3 weeks or more, but they are coming all the time now and the series has never been better for me as a result.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> See, this is a prime example of how anyone who has said on this thread "why aren't they giving us answers" is a bit of a bellend because they are.  They really, really, very, very clearly are.  Sometimes they take 3 weeks or more, but they are coming all the time now and the series has never been better for me as a result.



Yep.  I really like how they're wrapping it up now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

What happened to Charlotte?  Is she stuck in the present or dead?


----------



## Sadken (May 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What happened to Charlotte?  Is she stuck in the present or dead?



Didn't she die in the present?  Isn't that what Daniel's doing it all for?


----------



## The Octagon (May 1, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Didn't she die in the present?  Isn't that what Daniel's doing it all for?



Well, technically to the time period, Charlotte died in the future, but it's Faraday's past.

I thought that scene was great, as Faraday (now espousing the 'we can change things' theory) slowly realises whilst talking to her that he's doing exactly what he was always supposed to do 

I have to take him to task over his 'plan' though. When even Jack is face-palming the stupidity of wandering into the Others' camp brandishing a gun, you know you've taken a wrong turn somewhere 

I think he was half-right in his supposition - there is a 'variable', but I don't think it's the Losties, I think it's Desmond. He's the game-changer.

Small point - do you think Theresa (Daniel's former girlfriend / research assistant that he brain-fried) is the same girl from Boone's "Theresa falls up the stairs, Theresa falls down the stairs" bit? Mucho props if they've actually tied those threads together.


----------



## Structaural (May 1, 2009)

Anyone come acrosss this before? I hadn't but it links well with the current episode as it features Chang and Faraday.

http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Dharma_booth_video


----------



## Sadken (May 1, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Well, technically to the time period, Charlotte died in the future, but it's Faraday's past.
> 
> I thought that scene was great, as Faraday (now espousing the 'we can change things' theory) slowly realises whilst talking to her that he's doing exactly what he was always supposed to do
> 
> ...



Man, the climax of the new episode was brilliant, I thought, when the scales fall from Daniel's eyes.

Took me a while to remember Boone, so I couldn't say.  What was that you're talking about?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 1, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Anyone come acrosss this before? I hadn't but it links well with the current episode as it features Chang and Faraday.
> 
> http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Dharma_booth_video



yeah i saw that when it first came out , it definitley sounds like Dan is the voice of the cameraman ???


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2009)

The bit with Daniel and little Charlotte nearly made me cry. And I hated Charlotte when she was alive 

How they keep finding such perfect actors to play younger versions of the characters I'll never know.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

Yeah. Ben's one is just


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I think he was half-right in his supposition - there is a 'variable', but I don't think it's the Losties, I think it's Desmond. He's the game-changer.



IIRC Penny asked Mrs Hawkin if Desmond was going to be alright and she said 'I don't know' in a very dramatic way. Could be very significant that...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2009)

Seriously though, how DID they manage to find a kid who replicated Ben's Machiavellian look so well?


----------



## dilute micro (May 2, 2009)

i'm from the future biyaaaaaaaaaatch!!!


----------



## dlx1 (May 2, 2009)

an episode with out lock & ben  = dull


----------



## digitell (May 3, 2009)

Nothing dull about that episode. Lost is simply awesome at the moment.


----------



## dilute micro (May 4, 2009)

I'm your _freaking_ *SON* 

Don't   SHOOT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I like Sawyer.  It's Jack who needs to be killed in the face.  The tedious cunt



This !!!!


----------



## miss direct (May 4, 2009)

Is this week the finale?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2009)

ope this weeks is 5x15 ( Follow the leader) 

nexty weeks is the double finale ( 5x16-17 The incident )


----------



## miss direct (May 4, 2009)

crap. crap crap.


----------



## Santino (May 4, 2009)

Much as it may pain some of you to realise, Jack is going to sort some shit out by the end of the series. Sawyer's had his turn and Jack's back.


----------



## dilute micro (May 4, 2009)

*the* good stuff is coming next season.


----------



## The Octagon (May 5, 2009)

6 Sneak Peeks of the next episode

Looks like a good 'un coming next.

The one with Hurley is


----------



## Garcia Lorca (May 5, 2009)

what series and episode number is it at, trying to find the new one.. is it out yet?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 6, 2009)

The most recent one shown is "The Variable", and it is available here

http://watchloststreaming.com/


----------



## Structaural (May 6, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Much as it may pain some of you to realise, Jack is going to sort some shit out by the end of the series. Sawyer's had his turn and Jack's back.



Yep, time for Jack to do what he always did.... looks like we might see some Temple if that trailer is right...


----------



## Sadken (May 6, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> The most recent one shown is "The Variable", and it is available here
> 
> http://watchloststreaming.com/



Last weeks', wasn't it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 6, 2009)

the new one will be shown in the US at 2am our  time tomorrow morning


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Is there a site that allows you to watch it live as it actually is shown


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 6, 2009)

not found one yet

that watchloststreaming site does tend to have it in good quality around 10am tho


----------



## Structaural (May 7, 2009)

DAMN! what a episode.

DAMN!

can't wait for next week...

(Radsinsky hits like a girl  )


----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2009)

good episode!


----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2009)

link if anyone wants it.
http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=5a709c33da5f45643d20


----------



## dilute micro (May 7, 2009)

Well at least we're getting somewhere.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2009)

not a bad ep at all , cant wait for the finale


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2009)

When is the finale? 

I thought Sawyer was going to get a pop in the back of the head in the sub (or getting into).


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2009)

this time next week we shall be watching the finale


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2009)

Is it a double? 

What am I going to do with myself, I only watch Lost on TV now BSG is gone. There really isn't anything on TV anymore.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2009)

yes its a double , then nothing , no bsg , no lost 

looks like im going to have to go outdoors


----------



## Structaural (May 7, 2009)

Might be two week wait. Lostpedia have a recap episode listed next week - hope it means just before they show the real thing.
Loved that Hurley, Chang exchange.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 7, 2009)

i heard rumour of a 3 hour ' event ' next week so that would include the recap I hope.

I shakll seek the truth


----------



## dlx1 (May 7, 2009)

sorry  when the double last night or next week ?

thanks FF 

well it taken sometime but getting board now  . Lock your going to kill ___________


----------



## fishfinger (May 7, 2009)

Next week


----------



## who_name_ (May 7, 2009)

answers but more questions..

can't wait for the finale..


----------



## Augie March (May 11, 2009)

Another cracking episode and bubbling up nicely for the finale where apparently, we'll actually get to see Jacob.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2009)

so here we go finale time , except im at work , not downloaded it and have to wait til the end of the day and avoid all the sites i usually waste time on at work ......


its going to be a long day......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

Ho ho ho, I am at home waiting for a delivery. L . . o . . .a . . . d . . .i. . . n. . . g. . .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

What ep are we on???


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2009)

got it on my USB stick, im in work... i could stick some headphones on and watch it..... ...... hmmmm


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2009)

16-17


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2009)

well i could watch it streaming online i suppose but id really prefer to to watch it and fully concerntrate.

or I could watch part 1 at lunchtime......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

Why isn't it on pirate bay? Where can I get it?


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2009)

it's on eztv.it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

11 days remaining ?? WTF?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2009)

http://www.mininova.org/tor/2589313


loads of seeds


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 14, 2009)

Bugger me... roll on season 6!

And for some fairly spoiler free spoilers... Rose and Bernard = Awwww 

Seriously, I love those guys


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 14, 2009)

Interesting if not overlong stuff. 

I knew what was in the box as soon as I saw it. So what's the deal with jacob? Great opening.


----------



## pboi (May 14, 2009)

statue!!!

my life is now complete


----------



## BlackSpecs (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....yet annoying!



 7 month to go !


----------



## dlx1 (May 14, 2009)

still downloading ETA 2hr 32mins 18kb-down 25kb-up  best change that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2009)

that was wikkid  but GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ranbay (May 14, 2009)

yeah AWESOME.. but What !!!


----------



## who_name_ (May 15, 2009)

brilliant, but at the same time AHH!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

So typical Lost then?


----------



## The Octagon (May 15, 2009)

I found myself getting a bit choked up during that (and at odd moments too, particularly when Sayid said to Jack "Nothing can save me" )

So, as Ben said, Dead is Dead. Locke's gone and this Locke-lookalike is the guy from the opening scene who promised to kill Jacob, but apparently can't do it himself (and he's what? borrowed Locke's image?)

Nice curve-ball on Jacob, I don't know anyone who was expecting him to look like that (and the actor was a definite HITG!, as was the other actor in the opening scene). The flashbacks to Jacob interacting with the Losties were interesting, but a little repetitive (although the Sayid/Nadia and Locke segments were darkly funny).

Finally get to see the Jack/Sawyer punch-up that's definitely been coming this season, I'm always amazed when Jack wins these fights (see also when he was taking out Dharma guards with pinpoint accuracy at the Swan site, when did he become Jason Bourne?)

One other point on that scene, does everything on the Island have to come down to fucking Kate and who she's currently enamoured with? Big picture Jack!

Finally, I love Juliet and she better not be dead. Loved the balls on her to just start hammering a HYDROGEN BOMB with a rock  

Can't believe we've got to wait until January again.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 15, 2009)

Will watch it tonight


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2009)

I found myself quite chocked up with the Juliette thing too , much to my surprise !!

im still digesting it , and wonderring what happens next . I have a feeling that the bomb didnt go off and they all just flashed.....


----------



## Ozric (May 15, 2009)

So many more questions 

I wonder if the last series will concentrate more on the story of Jacob and the other guy?
Noticed Jacob in white and the other guy in black, could this be the good old battle of good and evil?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2009)

Ozric said:


> So many more questions
> 
> I wonder if the last series will concentrate more on the story of Jacob and the other guy?
> Noticed Jacob in white and the other guy in black, could this be the good old battle of good and evil?



Yeah it's going to be like the third series of Lexx. And then a giant insect spaceship eats the earth.


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2009)

That was brilliant and really annoying, but I expected that ending - they did the same with the hatch at the end of the series 2. So it's all gone a bit biblical, the Last Battle etc..

That was Locke was always a gullible twat. Kind of tragic though. There was a lot of speculation of him being smokey once he returned. Poor Juliet I hope she makes it. 
Is the other guy Esau, Set, the Devil? Looks likely that all the manifestations on the island were probably by him, is he Smokey or is smokey a pet of his. The statue is Sobek - the alligator god that fixes evil and heals and resurrects 'He was also said to call on suitable gods and goddesses required for protecting people in situation, effectively having a more distant role, nudging things along, rather than taking an active part'. Sounds like a previous manifestation of Jacob maybe. - When the island was by the Nile or something.

Great stuff, now I can not think about it for 9 months or try anyway. At least I've not started BSG yet and still have 4 series of the Wire and the whole of Deadwood.


----------



## Kanda (May 15, 2009)

He's not Smokey, he didn't know what happened with Ben underneath the temple...

So everyone Jacob touches gets drawn to the island??


----------



## Ozric (May 15, 2009)

Structaural said:


> ......effectively having a more distant role, nudging things along, rather than taking an active part'.......


A master of reverse temporal engineering.


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2009)

SO what did Richard say, What lies in the shadow of stachu  ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 15, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> SO what did Richard say, What lies in the shadow of stachu  ?


Isn't that some kind of code word? I have a feeling someone else said it too?


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2009)

Richard said (in Latin) 'he who will protect us' OR 'he who will save us all'

Shadow of the Statue - probably Jacob who lives in the foot.


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2009)

Latin  ta I did think it was French :0


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2009)

Kanda said:


> He's not Smokey, he didn't know what happened with Ben underneath the temple...
> 
> So everyone Jacob touches gets drawn to the island??



Unless he was lying to Ben - strange how he disappeared when smokey arrived and reappeared when he left...also when Ben summoned him, out strolled Flocke from the jungle, and there's been a distince lack of Smokey behaviour in 2007... also technically Ben was still the leader as Locke is dead (which is probably why he was able to kill Jacob).

Could be or the touch makes them capable of shifting through time (as only a few did it), but we didn't/haven't seen him touch Juliet, Charlotte, Miles or Faraday yet... or they are the people he can 'call on' or summon as Sobek.


----------



## The Octagon (May 15, 2009)

Structaural said:


> The statue is Sobek - the alligator god that fixes evil and heals and resurrects 'He was also said to call on suitable gods and goddesses required for protecting people in situation, effectively having a more distant role, nudging things along, rather than taking an active part'. Sounds like a previous manifestation of Jacob maybe. - When the island was by the Nile or something.



I think it's been confirmed that, although it does resemble Sobek, the statue is actually Taweret (Egyptian Goddess of Evil / the Underworld and Motherhood), which fits a little closer to the fertility issue on the Island.


----------



## Structaural (May 15, 2009)

I don't think anything is confirmed yet, leaving us to argue which it is  It certainly lacks the headress of Sobek but has the hat, it looks more male (like Jacob), has the anke like Sobek and human legs and a skirt (rather than the legs of a hippo like Taweret), also Jacob talked of 'nudging' Jack along.

It'll probably turn out to be a mixture and original to Lost.

Here's some pics:

Lost Statue:






Taweret:





Sobek:


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2009)

what i think is, Jacob and that guy are brothers, and Jacob brings people to the island for games, his amusment type thing, at the very begining that guy said when he finds a loop hole he will kill him, the loop hole was coming back as lock and getting Ben to stab him ( fuck knows how thats the loop hole but it is )

at the very start of the episode you see the ship coming, ( the pearl? or something ) so i think, he likes to bring people to the island to test them, thats how he gets his kicks. 

thats just what i think, it's based on large amounts of TV, beer and weed.

Cheers


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2009)

ship was called The Black Rock.
The pearl was one of the stashions don't know witch one

edit: still think this all from Hugo imagination from the drug he get at mental hospital


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2009)

the pearl is from pirates of the thingy....

yeah the black rock that was it... anyway thats the one Jacob brought to the island in the start of the episode.. i need to re watch the chat he has with that dude who comes back as lock and stuff....


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> edit: still think this all from Hugo imagination from the drug he get at mental hospital




if its that i will riot in the streets


----------



## CyberRose (May 15, 2009)

Don't know if anyone's mentioned this but I reckon Rose and Bernard = Adam and Eve (the two corpses they found in the cave near the drinking water)


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 15, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Don't know if anyone's mentioned this but I reckon Rose and Bernard = Adam and Eve (the two corpses they found in the cave near the drinking water)


I thought that, too.

Were they anywhere near that cave?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 15, 2009)

That episode was brilliant and has restored my faith in the show


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> if its that i will riot in the streets


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

Can I just reiterate at this juncture that Ilana is by far the hottest woman to have been in the programme?


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2009)

Structaural said:


> I don't think anything is confirmed yet, leaving us to argue which it is  It certainly lacks the headress of Sobek but has the hat, it looks more male (like Jacob), has the anke like Sobek and human legs and a skirt (rather than the legs of a hippo like Taweret), also Jacob talked of 'nudging' Jack along.
> 
> It'll probably turn out to be a mixture and original to Lost.
> 
> ...


Egyptian reliefs and statues are heavily stylised - what accompanies them or what they are holding in their hands is often more important, and more of an identifier, than the physical shape of the figure or dress, as those specific items are what identifies them.  There is no snake with the statue, and it is holding ankhs, which makes it infinitely more similar to Sobek than Tarawet (in ancient Egyptian terms at least).


----------



## fishfinger (May 16, 2009)

I think the statue is a chimera.

It has the ears of a hippo, and possibly, the face of a crocodile (or it may be a hippo  ).

The body looks male.

It is carrying 2 ankhs. Sobek is usually depicted with 1 ankh and a sceptre. Tawaret usually has a sa and sometimes an ankh.

Sobek and Tawaret were supposedly consorts.

Hmmm...

Maybe they are planning a Stargate crossover episode


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

It would be cool if all the Others turned out to be aliens and the island was a giant spaceship.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 16, 2009)

I was impressed at how like Older Kate the actress who played Younger Kate was, in looks, but didn't we find out at some point that "Kate" was not her real name? I thought she changed it when she was on the run, or something?

Did I misremember that?


----------



## Structaural (May 16, 2009)

No it's always been Kate AFAIK, she used various aliases on the run, like Alice and Lucy...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

"There's just one thing I still don't understand........ everything!"


----------



## miss direct (May 16, 2009)

I liked the finale. But wish bloody Kate would have died instead of Juliet. Despite her ridiculously low cut t-shirts, I kind of liked her and empathised with her knowing Sawyer would always love Kate more. 

I'm confused by the time travel stuff and what is going to happen next but still enjoying it.


----------



## Sunray (May 16, 2009)

No.

Evangeline Lilly keeps on getting hotter and hotter as every show passes.

Easily the hottest woman on TV at the moment.


----------



## pboi (May 16, 2009)

concur


----------



## dlx1 (May 16, 2009)

^ yuk to skinny


----------



## pboi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> concur



She looks about 10 zillion times hotter there than in the programme.


----------



## pboi (May 16, 2009)

last episode when she was talking to Jack...jaw droppingly hot. those dreamy green eyes


----------



## miss direct (May 17, 2009)

oh for GODS sake


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2009)

She annoys the shit out of me. Such a boring character that for some reason the writers think all the other characters should revolve around. 

The only reason that blonde one got to make a decision in the last episode was so that nobody could blame kate for her death in the next series.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

miss direct said:


> oh for GODS sake



I refer you to the Wolverine thread.  Full of women slavering over Hugh Jackman.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2009)

pboi said:


>



That's a ten year old boy with boobs stuck on the front for my money. Yuk.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Can I just reiterate at this juncture that Ilana is by far the hottest woman to have been in the programme?



Wrong:


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 17, 2009)

I found her a bit too masculine tbh, and I usually like latinas...


----------



## pboi (May 17, 2009)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 17, 2009)

pboi said:


>



I can feel a poll coming on. Although I can't help thinking it would get binned farily quickly


----------



## joustmaster (May 18, 2009)

so if the bomb went off, and that stopped the plane crashing, jacob won't get stabbed up?


----------



## The Octagon (May 18, 2009)

joustmaster said:


> so if the bomb went off, and that stopped the plane crashing, jacob won't get stabbed up?



Assuming that the bomb going off results in that and not something else entirely....

Would be interesting if Season 6 opens with a plane landing at LAX and suddenly all the deceased characters are back in the show


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)




----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2009)

naa twas no bomb,  twas a flash, i tell thee


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> naa twas no bomb was a flash, i tell thee


Ooh, clever.


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2009)

I'm totally confused about what Jacob's up to. He seemed to be engineering the Losties to go back to the island, but that seemed to be Bad Locke's plan too. 

Maybe Jacob knew of the plan and was messing around with it somehow.


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Ooh, clever.


 
I said that yesterday when it happened


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2009)

great minds 

eta see post 597 from last friday


----------



## Jenerys (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone else think that Jacob's the baddie and the guy in the black shirt, who's now Locke, is the goodie?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 18, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I can feel a poll coming on. Although I can't help thinking it would get binned farily quickly


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2009)

I think it could be the bombs power gets sucked into the anomaly and makes its unstable causing it to do the flash thing in an unpredictable way and its that that was the variable that causes the show to 'Bobby in Dallas'.


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's a ten year old boy with boobs stuck on the front for my money. Yuk.



You scare me.


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Does anyone else think that Jacob's the baddie and the guy in the black shirt, who's now Locke, is the goodie?


My current guess would be that they're both as bad as each other. But that's based on nothing except previous experience of sci-fi.


----------



## TitanSound (May 18, 2009)

All I want to know is who is Jacob referring to when he states "They're coming"?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2009)

its the aliens or the uss enterprise


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

LilJen said:


> Does anyone else think that Jacob's the baddie and the guy in the black shirt, who's now Locke, is the goodie?



No, but I don't think he's that 'good', more a force for correcting evil than creating goodliness.


----------



## TitanSound (May 18, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> its the aliens



I really fucking hope not. That would be so laaaaaaaaaame!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> All I want to know is who is Jacob referring to when he states "They're coming"?



I reckon our Losties are on their way back from the past... - they'll all walk out the jungle nekkid... 
either that or he's talking about Illana and co. who could be old time Black Rock posse.


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

I wonder whether Jacob and Man in black are caught in a paradox of their own making. The End point being when everything resets - maybe back to just before the black rock appears... and they are destined (unless they can change it utilising humans) to repeat it forever...


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2009)

Another 16 episodes left.

One of the great things about this show is that we are destined never to know who's good and who's bad until the very last few moments on the very last show of the series as its the one things that just keeps you coming back.

How many times have you gone one way to get that uneasy feeling that your supporting the bad guys and switch to another often with dubious morals in the process?

I'm now rooting for the island and i've no idea why?


----------



## The Octagon (May 18, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that, for all his obvious bastardry, Widmore might be redeemed towards the end.

The final showdown has to involve Widmore and Ben in some way doesn't it?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2009)

If Locke is the man in the black shirt from the beginning of the finale, how come he didn't know where to find Jacob?


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> If Locke is the man in the black shirt from the beginning of the finale, how come he didn't know where to find Jacob?


 
Jacob used to live in the hut they torched??


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

Guineveretoo said:


> If Locke is the man in the black shirt from the beginning of the finale, how come he didn't know where to find Jacob?



Hiding? 

or the fact that it wouldn't have done him any good if he did - as he can't kill Jacob - only the leader of the others can (maybe, like). Ben was the loophole I reckon...


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2009)

Ben : '_Have you two met before_?'
Lock : 'In a manner of speaking'

That's neither yes or no.  Ben didn't see Jacob in the rocking chair, though he was there briefly.  Perhaps Lock did.  That Lock is from the Future perhaps?

Though strangely this was the person in the rocking chair....


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Jacob used to live in the hut they torched??



...or the other guy, I'm not so sure... something weird about the goings on in there... it seems someone was trapped in there with ash at some point...and didn't it look like the house than Bernard and Rose were in?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Jacob used to live in the hut they torched??


But ManInBlackShirt was chatting to Jacob at the statue at the beginning of the finale. Surely he would know that was his home?


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Ben : '_Have you two met before_?'
> Lock : 'In a manner of speaking'
> 
> That's neither yes or no.  Ben didn't see Jacob in the rocking chair, though he was there briefly.  Perhaps Lock did.  That Lock is from the Future perhaps?
> ...


That might just have been that they had not yet cast the role of Jacob 

Or it might not have been Jacob. It was a bit odd, iirc - he was throwing things around, and whispering something which was very unclear.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2009)

Structaural said:


> ...or the other guy, I'm not so sure... something weird about the goings on in there... it seems someone was trapped in there with ash at some point...and didn't it look like the house than Bernard and Rose were in?



Yeah, I didn't understand the bit about the ash. Somehow, a ring of ash trapped someone or other in there. Perhaps it was the man in the black shirt who was trapped in there, and Ben never knew where Jacob really lived, so he just made it up about that cottage.

Doesn't explain why Ilana went to that hut, nor who she was expecting to see when she got there, nor who left the parchment with the picture of the statue on it, nor why. Nor how come Ilana and her friend knew exactly where to go when they saw a picture of a statue!


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

Did anyone notice the broken string in the loom that Jacob was using at the beginning. Is it the loom of time....

yeah plenty to be explained Guineveretoo, even more now... and who was Christian? another manifestation of Mr X or something else. And could the thing that 'will save us all' be old Locke - as his corpse is now in the shadow of the statue?

too looooong to wait..


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Did anyone notice the broken string in the loom that Jacob was using at the beginning. Is it the loom of time....
> 
> yeah plenty to be explained Guineveretoo, even more now... and who was Christian? another manifestation of Mr X or something else. And could the thing that 'will save us all' be old Locke - as his corpse is now in the shadow of the statue?
> 
> too looooong to wait..



No, I didn't notice a broken string! I wonder...

Also, who broke the ash circle to release whatever was trapped there? 

I thought Christian was also ManInBlack, because he was also brought to the island in a coffin. But I remember that, when Jack found the coffin back in season one, it was empty, and that kind of freaked him out a bit.  So, it seemed that the island had brought him back to life. 

Then, I thought it was ManInBlack, who could use dead bodies to reincarnate himself. Perhaps he was also Libby, and Charlie, and Eko's brother?

I don't believe they are going to be able to explain all of this. There are too many inconsistencies, and missing bits.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 18, 2009)

Did Jacob bring Locke back to life when he touched him the shoulder after the fall from through the window? I wonder whether the Locke that we knew before was not the real Locke, either?

Oh, so many questions!


----------



## Echo Base (May 18, 2009)

Structaural said:


> No, but I don't think he's that 'good', more a force for correcting evil than creating goodliness.



JAcob is God. his nemesis is Satan. It goes back to the whole 'constant' thing, about how we need someone else to define us.


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2009)

Echo Base said:


> JAcob is God. his nemesis is Satan.


This will be shit if it's true in any way other than symbolically.


----------



## Structaural (May 18, 2009)

He's Esau, I reckon (Boone saying 'Bring the family back together John') - I think they'll keep this mythological but not too godlike/xtian (I hope). But Jacob does call him 'friend' rather than brother... he'd be separate from smokey though, I do think that... smokey's his accomplice probably (his puppy).

I think Jacob probably healed Ben though...

I think the loophole started when Keamy killed Alex, the rules changed (Ben was changed and enraged) and Ben turned the wheel and came back to the island (he didn't give a shit about Richard's rules by then) - that probably didn't happen in a previous iteration (assuming there are previous loops). Ben didn't leave and no-one time travelled...

I reckon the nuke will react with the mirror matter to create a mahoosive time travelling event (Faraday said the Swan site is 20,000 times stronger than the energy at the Orchid), as positive fission meets negative dark matter...

Series 6 should be quite good


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I'm totally confused about what Jacob's up to. He seemed to be engineering the Losties to go back to the island, but that seemed to be Bad Locke's plan too.
> 
> Maybe Jacob knew of the plan and was messing around with it somehow.



It was the real Locke trying to get them back to the island. Evil Locke doesn't appear until they all get back. Although presumably Jack's dad was an earlier incarnation of whoever it is pretending to be Locke now...

Oh no wait, it was evil Locke who told Richard to tell time travelling good Locke to get everyone back to the island wasn't it? But then Ben was also trying to get the losties back, presumably on Jacob's instructions. Maybe Jacob wanted to get Jack and co sent back to 1977 so they'd reset everything and evil Locke wouldn't have his loophole, whilst Evil Locke needed the losties to return for his plan to work. For some reason. 

I'm going to have to watch the whole of season 5 again before season 6 comes out, it's turned into the biggest mind-fuck of the lot


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> All I want to know is who is Jacob referring to when he states "They're coming"?



Ilana and friends I thought, Jacob having summoned them all to the island and all that...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 18, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> The final showdown has to involve Widmore and Ben in some way doesn't it?



Who knows, I don't think they're as important as they think they are. Jacob didn't seem to give a fuck about Ben anyway.


----------



## Sadken (May 18, 2009)

Evil Locke is surely the bloke Jacob was on the beach with,right?


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Evil Locke is surely the bloke Jacob was on the beach with,right?


Yes.


----------



## Sadken (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, just read back, I haven't had the chance to come on here recently.  What part does Jack's dad play in all of this?


----------



## Santino (May 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sorry, just read back, I haven't had the chance to come on here recently.  What part does Jack's dad play in all of this?


I would now say that he was another incarnation of Jacob's enemy. But we don't know. For sure.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Evil Locke is surely the bloke Jacob was on the beach with,right?



And who is to say that black beach guy wasn't another dead guy he took the image of.


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2009)

How is everyone so sure that Jacob is the good guy?

Lost is the master at shifting sands?  

Ben is pretty evil, you want to see redemption in him and we have, but what ever you see in him, he did commit genocide with Richards help.  Using chemical weapons on everyone in the village.  Given that it looks like Richard does what Jacob wants, then Jacob told them to gas them?

He might be going round resurrecting the dead (Lock out of the 4th floor), but massacring an entire village of generally innocent people, that puts him into the bad book.  Until I hear a very good reason I can't see much coming back from that?


----------



## Santino (May 19, 2009)

Sunray said:


> How is everyone so sure that Jacob is the good guy?


I don't think anyone's sure of that, to be fair.


----------



## Structaural (May 19, 2009)

We're not sure of anything Sunray, far from it  we're just speculatively speculating like everyone else.
You assume that Jacob ordered the purge, but why was Ben hanging around the shack when Jacob was in the foot? Was even Richard getting dodgy orders from Mr X? Maybe it was Widmore or Eloise who ordered it - we're not sure when Ben became the leader...

We don't know that Dharma were innocent - they built the Tempest gas facility after all - they were probably going to use it on the Others. 

Mikhail claimed that the DHARMA Initiative "foolishly initiated a war against" his group and called it "the Purge"' 

They've not shown themselves to be particularly nice people other than Horace - see vote to kill Sayid who'd done nothing except trip out and freak them out - Radsinki in general - and that Phil was a tosser. Most of the women and children had left already. And genocide is a pretty strong word for killing 40 people who were about to do the same to you. Can't we keep that word for proper Genocide?
Not saying it weren't bad, but we don't know the full story behind it yet, probably turn out that Ben will claim to have Jacob's orders to do it but made them up rather admit he never sees Jacob.

I think Jacob should be pretty hands-off if he believes in humanity's ability to choose to be good, doesn't get involved except to do a bit of evil fixing/healing/loophole filling. But yeah he could turn out to be a bastard or a force for balance rather than 'good'. Deterministic vs probabilistic rather than good vs evil.

I'm liking the mythology, Juliet was our Taweret, probably pregnant, protecting the women and children, making sure they get off the island and sacrificing herself for the greater good. Frank is a sort of Charon character ferrying everyone to and from the island (with the surrounding sea being the Styx)...blah blah


----------



## Structaural (May 19, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/if-the-characters-on-lost-told-the-truth/


----------



## Sadken (May 19, 2009)

_Jesus_.


----------



## TitanSound (May 19, 2009)

Sadken said:


> _Jesus_.



No that's not Jesus. She is not beardy enough to be Jesus...


----------



## Sadken (May 19, 2009)

Or you could've had "she doesn't look a thing like Jesus".


----------



## Santino (May 19, 2009)

They both cry after sex though.


----------



## Augie March (May 19, 2009)

*runs in thread with eyes closed

Anyone know a decent link for streaming the last episode? Preferbly just the second part. I've tried Megavideo but it has the two parts in one go and the stupid timeout thing keeps locking it out about 20 minutes before the end.


----------



## pboi (May 19, 2009)

dlizzle it

Www.eztv.it


----------



## Structaural (May 19, 2009)

or here's one from Sun and Jin's wedding onwards...

http://www.zshare.net/video/59991458ab767a94/


----------



## Augie March (May 19, 2009)

Perfick! Cheers


----------



## Augie March (May 19, 2009)

Oh yes, that was good. 

Did anyone else think that the reason the bomb didn't work was because Sayid sabotaged it when he had to make some of his 'alterations' to it?


----------



## Augie March (May 19, 2009)

And yes, I thought that the bomb didn't go off at the end, but the island jumped somehere else in time, knowing that everything was all about to be messed up by it going off. Remember too, that Jacob is still alive in Dharma time...


----------



## Structaural (May 19, 2009)

I reckon it went off but reacted with the 'exotic' matter causing our Losties to shift in time. I reckon it stopped the incident for a while but then they had to set up the Swan to release the energy. Desmond's failsafe was probably another nuke properly set up. 
Or not.


----------



## dilute micro (May 20, 2009)

I'm going to throw out my thoughts on what's going on pretty soon

but 

I need to toot my horn on the fact that I correctly guessed a long time ago that the position Jacob had was being contested by another person (or being) like himself.


----------



## dilute micro (May 20, 2009)

Sadken said:


> _Jesus_.



she has the figure of a 12 year old girl.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> she has the figure of a 12 year old girl.



Thank christ there's another sane person around here


----------



## Sadken (May 20, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> she has the figure of a 12 year old girl.



Yeah, a really fucking sexy one with eyes you could lose a day or two in.


----------



## Sadken (May 20, 2009)

Actually, that still sounds like i like 12 year old girls, doesn't it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Actually, that still sounds like i like 12 year old girls, doesn't it?



It does a bit, yeah.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 20, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> she has the figure of a 12 year old girl.



You're wrong.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, it's Ilana






Yum yum!


----------



## pboi (May 20, 2009)

trout


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> trout


----------



## pboi (May 20, 2009)

usually I am pretty easy.

jusst cant see it with her!! and I dig south america!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

pboi said:


> usually I am pretty easy.
> 
> jusst cant see it with her!! and I dig south america!



She isn't South American, she's English/Indian.

I think she's majorly hot.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2009)

How could you ignore Goth Claire? -


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2009)

Shannon and Claire for the joint win


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2009)

the octagon said:


> how could you ignore goth claire? -



mmmmmm..mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Structaural (May 21, 2009)

and






shame she's dead


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2009)

But shes not. She told Ben to do what ever Locke said so she must be in the ether somewhere. Mmm...ether....!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2009)

she was a manfestation of the smoke monster......


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 23, 2009)

I have just found out on IMDB.com that the actor who plays Desmond has got a son in real life called Esau. How is that for a coincidence?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> How could you ignore Goth Claire? -



Aww crap I forgot goth Claire 

She was only in that one episode though, mostly we just had sappy blonde Claire


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 23, 2009)

Structaural said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, you're right, she, not Ilana, is the hottest one.


----------



## Sadken (May 23, 2009)

Whatever happened to Goth Claire?  Possible spin off series.


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2009)

Goth Claire was the only time I really liked her.  And that was because it was impossible not to.


----------



## Random One (May 23, 2009)

*scrolls to bottom of thread without reading anything*
has anyone by chance recorded the whole season on there sky plus type things and willing to put them on to dvd? p) ..........i wanna see it sooooooo bad


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2009)

one final time : www.watchloststreaming.com



[/thread closed]


----------



## dilute micro (May 30, 2009)

Alright i'm not prepared to go in depth but just so not to forget..I admit I'm not up on the latest from the writers.

i've been watching ep1 season 1 again and some of season 1 and 2. 

Even in light of season 5 I still think the big clue in the pilot episode is Jack's eyes being dilated when he opens them in the very first scene. 


I noticed something i missed before.  Both Jack and Anna Lucia were unconscious when the plane broke apart and crashed.  Yeah big deal but it's pretty clear the writers were making a point about Jack "blacking out".  They wanted us to understand he was on the black side and they hit it home with things like the color of thread he wanted Kate to stitch him up with.  Anna Lucia's top was white when she boarded the plane but black when she crashed.

This might be a stretch but something I thought was odd - remember the 'counting to 5' story Jack told Kate when she was stitching him up?  He made it sound like it was all him taking control of his fear but this season we learned it was his dad Christian that made him pull himself together.

Now I'm thinking what if we're dealing with people being toggled from one reality to another.  Rose was cured of her cancer when she crashed on the island and Locke could walk.  What if they aren't miracles or the island's healing powers at all but just that the person from that other reality never had cancer and wasn't paralyzed then bam they're on the island?  Apparently Rose was unconscious too when the plane crashed.   I do think the big thing is with Jack.  Remember his tattoo, the Chinese part, is supposed to mean he's not one of them.  I think it was supposed to read, "he walks among us but he's not one of us".



okay just a rambling but I'm going to come back after I really put my thoughts together.


----------



## Sadken (May 30, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Even in light of season 5 I still think the big clue in the pilot episode is Jack's eyes being dilated when he opens them in the very first scene.



That is the big clue, is it?


----------



## pboi (May 30, 2009)

his eyes are dilated to show the mist monster reflection arent they?


----------



## dilute micro (May 30, 2009)

Sadken said:


> That is the big clue, is it?



It's got to be.  The writers said there is one in the pilot and we won't understand it until the end.  If that's the case then it has to be something unusual and as of yet something that doesn't quite make sense.  Vincent being possessed and acting undoglike is strange but not as strange as Jack's eyes when nobody elses' eyes have been dilated.  And we know whoever that was posing as Christian was telling Vincent what to do.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone else see that french plane go missing and think of this show?  seems a bit inappropriate for the thread about that, so thought I'd mention it here....


----------



## Kanda (Jun 1, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> anyone else see that french plane go missing and think of this show? seems a bit inappropriate for the thread about that, so thought I'd mention it here....


 
People have already posted Lost jokes in the other thread.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 1, 2009)

Kanda said:


> People have already posted Lost jokes in the other thread.



so I see...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 1, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> Remember his tattoo, the Chinese part, is supposed to mean he's not one of them.  I think it was supposed to read, "he walks among us but he's not one of us".



But it actually reads "This guys a bit of a twat, plus he's a doctor so scam him to fuck"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Ben : '_Have you two met before_?'
> Lock : 'In a manner of speaking'
> 
> That's neither yes or no.  Ben didn't see Jacob in the rocking chair, though he was there briefly.  Perhaps Lock did.  That Lock is from the Future perhaps?
> ...



Yeah... that's Jack's alcoholic dad.

None of it makes any sense because it isn't meant to - they're making it up as they go.

Still good though.


----------



## Brinxmat (Jun 5, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> It's got to be.  The writers said there is one in the pilot and we won't understand it until the end.  If that's the case then it has to be something unusual and as of yet something that doesn't quite make sense.  Vincent being possessed and acting undoglike is strange but not as strange as Jack's eyes when nobody elses' eyes have been dilated.  And we know whoever that was posing as Christian was telling Vincent what to do.



Just a thought - and apologies if another poster has already suggested this but - if the Smoke Monster is an apparition of the Anti-Jacob...is it possible that Vincent is an apparition of Jacob?

I mention this because of the actor playing Jacob's unusually Sandy coloured clothing/complexion and how much he reminded me of Vincent.

Also, I haven't seen Jacob in a flashback with Walt/Michael. This might be because they weren't main character enough, but it could be possible that the introduction of Vincent into their life's was Jacob guiding them to the Island?

Pure speculation, but I thought I would share...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

I said that on post 48


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 5, 2009)

post 48 ? 




but still good thinking i like that idea


----------



## Sadken (Jun 5, 2009)

Virtually word for word.


----------



## Brinxmat (Jun 5, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I said that on post 48



*quietly folds up Smug cape and returns it to the cupboard*

*leaves quietly by the back door, not even collecting coat*

sniff.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 5, 2009)

post 48 is a dilute micro rambling......


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 7, 2009)

Brinxmat said:


> Just a thought - and apologies if another poster has already suggested this but - if the Smoke Monster is an apparition of the Anti-Jacob...is it possible that Vincent is an apparition of Jacob?
> 
> I mention this because of the actor playing Jacob's unusually Sandy coloured clothing/complexion and how much he reminded me of Vincent.
> 
> ...



The thing about Vincent being Jacob is it would mean Jacob was taking orders from whoever Christian was/is right after the time of the crash.  In the little minisodes on the internet there was one where Christian tells Vincent to go wake up Jack when Jack is laying in the bamboo.  IDK it just doesn't seem right.  But there is some kind of link between Jacob and dogs if we count that strange dog painting in the cabin.  It's for certain Vincent hasn't always been Vincent.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I reckon that jacob's cabin was the cabin that rose and bernard built and lived in with vincent in the past and the one of them have painted a picture of him.

still i still like the idea that jacob and vincent are one of the same


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2009)

Is Vincent a dog???


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 7, 2009)

yep hes the golden lab that belonged to walt but keeps on turning up in all sorts of places ( soz if you were being sarcky and im stating the obvious   )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2009)

I just thought it all sounded a bit stupid. I didn't watch 3 & 4 so I don't know if this Jacob fellow being a dog is really as dumb as it sounds.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 7, 2009)

For the time being I think the answer to who Vincent is will be answered with learning what the smoke monster is.

We know for a fact that the smoke monster can take on other forms.  We've seen it as a bird, spider, Walt, Yemi...etc.  The smoke monster seems to be a complex thing even in its monster form.  It has 4 different modes it works in.


----------



## Brinxmat (Jun 7, 2009)

dilute micro said:


> The thing about Vincent being Jacob is it would mean Jacob was taking orders from whoever Christian was/is right after the time of the crash.  In the little minisodes on the internet there was one where Christian tells Vincent to go wake up Jack when Jack is laying in the bamboo.  IDK it just doesn't seem right.  But there is some kind of link between Jacob and dogs if we count that strange dog painting in the cabin.  It's for certain Vincent hasn't always been Vincent.



A little digging also reveals that Anubis, the dog-headed Egyptian God, was also the protector of the dead, ushering them to the underworld...

Sound familiar? Anyone seen the trailer for Season Six that starts with Jack watching his own flatline and walking along the dark corridor with other Lost souls?

Just fishing...


----------



## Brinxmat (Jun 7, 2009)

From Lostpedia:

"Damon Lindelof confirmed in the February 4, 2009 episode of the Official Lost Podcast that Vincent will survive through the end of Season 6, making Vincent the first and so far only character that has been confirmed will survive the entirety of the series."


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 8, 2009)

At least we're getting closer to answering the light/dark stuff.  I've never written out my big theory but I think the core of it got shot down when Jacob said "they're coming".  I've always thought of there being 2 sides in the struggle over the island but it seems that there is at least a 3rd.


----------

